# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Долги по джапе

## Александра

может что такое уже было где-нибудь в теме, темы не нашла.
В общем возник вопрос.Я не знаю от куда такое повелось, что если не успел прочесть джапу, то можно оставить долги (если кто владеет информацией, поделитесь)
Бывает так, что рано не встал, работа, потом дом, хозяйство (у женщин чаще), дети (у матерей) и какая там джапа уже. Кушать сварить, зарядку сделать, уборку и уже спать пора. А иногда и сварить и зарядку даже не получается.
Вот надо ли оставлять такие долги? или сколько прочел, столько и прочел?
я понимаю что инициированным надо читать 16 кругов хоть убей!
и понимаю что женщинам вообще читать не обязательно.
Но все таки, как вот мне неинициированной такой вот занятой до ужаса поступать?
Стараюсь изо всех сил, все долги копяться, вычитаю немного и опять еще больше,переживаю, выкраиваю время и все равно!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Лучше брать на себя такие обязательства, какие мы способны выполнять. Если можете повторять только 4 или 8 кругов в день - повторяйте столько. Но не меньше, не уменьшайте. Если все-таки не получилось сегодня прочитать, надо завтра прочитать свою норму и прочитать долги. Это дисциплинирует ум.

Если у Вас маленький ребенок и не получается повторять свою джапу на четках, можно использовать счетчик или повторять по времени, т.е. час или два часа в день (без четок). Но это как крайний случай, когда нет возможности уединиться с четками.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Некоторые преданные (инициированные) стараются вычитывать долги на следующий день, или в течение нескольких дней. Но иногда так "накрывает", что даже это  не получается. Поэтому они записывают долги в ежедневник, чтобы при случае вычитывать их. Это конечно не высший класс, но таким образом они не отмахиваются от них. Что поделать, правда жизни...

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

записывайте если не успеете тут вычитать - приезжайте в Дхаму на месяц другой там вычитаете - там то и дело что ходишь с четками))))

----------


## Анджи

Не берите на себя больше, чем можете сделать. Есть примеры, когда люди получали психологические травмы и садились на антидепрессанты.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

А я иногда целый день на неделе выделяю, чтобы долги вычитывать... и долги вычитал и сконцентрировался на духовном... Естественно я долги по джапе не специально делаю, но жизнь как-то так сама разворачивает, что не получается каждый день 16 кругов повторять...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> и понимаю что женщинам вообще читать не обязательно.


Это кто же Вам такое сказал?

Женщинам также обязательно повторять 16 кругов, если они хотят вернуться к Богу. 

Повторять 16 кругов совсем не сложно. Это вообще-то минимум. наша цель- повторять Харе Кришна 24 часа в сутки. Если ставить такую цель, то уж 16 кругов точно повторите.  

Если вставать рано утром, то любой может прочитать 16 кругов, это занимает не больше 2 часов. Рано утром это получается лучше и легче всего.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Повторять 16 кругов совсем не сложно. Это вообще-то минимум. наша цель- повторять Харе Кришна 24 часа в сутки. Если ставить такую цель, то уж 16 кругов точно повторите.  
> 
> Если вставать рано утром, то любой может прочитать 16 кругов, это занимает не больше 2 часов. Рано утром это получается лучше и легче всего.


Обычно проблема в том, чтобы рано встать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Обычно проблема в том, чтобы рано встать.


Эта проблема очень легко решается. Нужно лишь небольшое усилие воли.

Также как правило те, у кого накапливаются долги по джапе, не читают регулярно книг Шрилы Прабхупады. Если регулярно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады, это дает очень сильный заряд духовной энергии, который помогает с легкостью вставать рано и повторять 16 кругов без малейшей проблемы. 


Долги по джапе также говорят об отсутствии духовного вкуса. Если развивать духовный вкус, то все эти долги прекратятся. наоборот будет желание повторять все больше и больше Харе Кришна и будет сокращаться время, которое вы уделяете всему остальное. 

Если не развивать вкус к Святому имени, то через непродолжительное время, вся духовная жизнь может закончится.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Долги по джапе - серьезный симптом духовного нездоровья. Нужно срочно принимать меры по преодолению этой болезни.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Обычно проблема в том, чтобы рано встать.


Обычно проблема в том, чтобы вовремя лечь  :smilies:  Иначе было бы нетрудно рано встать  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Обычно проблема в том, чтобы вовремя лечь  Иначе было бы нетрудно рано встать


Лично мой случай в том, что порой возникает срочная работа, которую надо делать - поэтому работа может заканчиваться в 10-11 вечера и начинаться в 4-5 утра - в этом случае возникновение долгов по джапе за этот день неизбежно и их можно лишь погасить на следующий день или позднее... 

Тогда даже рецепт "раннего подъёма" не помогает...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Обычно проблема в том, чтобы вовремя лечь  Иначе было бы нетрудно рано встать



Есть один секрет, как научиться рано вставать: надо просто, во сколько бы Вы не легли в предыдущий день, поставить будильник на ранее время. Если Вы легли поздно, но на следующий день  все равно рано встали, то в этот день Вы точно ляжете рано. Можете провести эксперимент. Это работает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если не хватает времени на джапу из-за каких-то "важных и неотложных" дел, то нужно просто сокращать время сна и еды. Но джапа не должна страдать. Это вопрос приоритетов.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Есть один секрет, как научиться рано вставать: надо просто, во сколько бы Вы не легли в предыдущий день, поставить будильник на ранее время. Если Вы легли поздно, но на следующий день  все равно рано встали, то в этот день Вы точно ляжете рано.


О! У меня вечно были сомнения, на когда же ставить будильник, если приходится поздно ложиться. Вроде и хочется встать как положено, но при этом ум говорит "не надо впадать в фанатизм, дай поспать телу лишние полчаса-час", а разум говорит "ты ничего не успеешь с утра, если будешь спать дольше, еще и голова будет тяжелая", в общем сомнения. А оказывается вот так всё просто  :smilies:  Спасибо!  :smilies:

----------


## Александра

> О! У меня вечно были сомнения, на когда же ставить будильник, если приходится поздно ложиться. Вроде и хочется встать как положено, но при этом ум говорит "не надо впадать в фанатизм, дай поспать телу лишние полчаса-час", а разум говорит "ты ничего не успеешь с утра, если будешь спать дольше, еще и голова будет тяжелая", в общем сомнения. А оказывается вот так всё просто  Спасибо!


 вот-вот, все так же!


ну я вдохновилась здесь вашими ответами,дорогие преданные,  и думаю, что надо брать себя в руки и читать мантру без отлыниваний! :sorry:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Есть один секрет, как научиться рано вставать: надо просто, во сколько бы Вы не легли в предыдущий день, поставить будильник на ранее время. Если Вы легли поздно, но на следующий день  все равно рано встали, то в этот день Вы точно ляжете рано. Может провести эксперимент. Это работает.


cколько раз проверял - не работает метод - либо будильник просто не слышишь, спишь как убитый, либо с такой чумной головой просыпаешься, будто перед этим литр водки выпил... какая уж тут джапа...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что если не хватает времени на джапу из-за каких-то "важных и неотложных" дел, то нужно просто сокращать время сна и еды. Но джапа не должна страдать. Это вопрос приоритетов.


а вот это практичнее, правда всему есть свои пределы и разные особенности. Лично у меня например, посты проходят достаточно хорошо, но вот если сокращать время сна до 5 часов и меньше какие-то глюки с сознанием начинаются, а в таком состоянии мантру повторять становиться просто бессмысленно, а может даже и вредно - оскорбительно...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> а вот это практичнее, правда всему есть свои пределы и разные особенности. Лично у меня например, посты проходят достаточно хорошо, но вот если сокращать время сна до 5 часов и меньше какие-то глюки с сознанием начинаются, а в таком состоянии мантру повторять становиться просто бессмысленно, а может даже и вредно - оскорбительно...



Так или иначе, главное - приоритеты расставить правильно. Если джапа не является приоритетом, то надо срочно что-то исправлять в своей жизни, пока не поздно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Так или иначе, главное - приоритеты расставить правильно. Если джапа не является приоритетом, то надо срочно что-то исправлять в своей жизни, пока не поздно.


Опять же в моей жизни я понял, что наличие долгов по джапе - некая неизбежность, которую преодолеть в принципе невозможно, пока не произойдёт смена ашрама. Главное отслеживать, чтобы 1) долги отчитывались как можно быстрее и 2) чтобы не злоупотреблять этим, т.е. не усугублять ситуацию собственными неправильными действиями, когда подобные долги возникают не исключительно "из-за производственной необходимости"... И здесь, как Вы правильно сказали, должны быть правильно расставлены приоритеты.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не верю, что очень трудно найти 2 часа из 24 часов на то, чтобы прочитать джапу. Даже грихастхам. Это лишь вопрос дисциплины и решимости.

Если времени катастрофически не хватает из-за работы или еще чего-то, значит нужно что-то менять в своей жизни. Иначе, какой вообще смысл во всем, если на самое главное не остается времени.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Не верю, что очень трудно найти 2 часа из 24 часов на то, чтобы прочитать джапу. Даже грихастхам. Это лишь вопрос дисциплины и решимости.


цитирую конкретную ситуацию

"Лично мой случай в том, что порой возникает срочная работа, которую надо делать - поэтому работа может заканчиваться в 10-11 вечера и начинаться в 4-5 утра - в этом случае возникновение долгов по джапе за этот день неизбежно и их можно лишь погасить на следующий день или позднее"... 

очевидно, что если после таких вечера-утра-ночи приходится ещё целый день работать - то даже вечером джапу вычитать оказывается довольно проблематично...

Я уж не говорю об авральных ситуациях, когда интенсивно работать примерно в таком режиме приходиться несколько суток подряд. Тут и дисциплина не помогает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Могут бывать конечно какие-то исключительные случаи, но даже  тогда все равно, при желании, можно найти время. Или отказаться от таких переработок.

Важно, чтобы в любой ситуации, на первом месте была джапа. Это главный приоритет. Иначе, как мы можем надеяться обрести сознание Кришны, если не будем ставить Кришну в образе Его Святого Имени на первое место?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Могут бывать конечно какие-то исключительные случаи, но даже  тогда все равно, при желании, можно найти время. Или отказаться от таких переработок.


не всё так просто как видится со стороны... скажем так - я и так отказываюсь от подобных переработок примерно в 90 % случаев, но режим работы и статус на ней не позволяет от них отказаться в принципе и всегда

----------


## Aniruddha das

> не всё так просто как видится со стороны


Может быть. Но все же главное правильно расставить приоритеты.  Иначе, если джапа не будет главным приоритетом, то как мы сможем выбраться из материалистического сознания?

----------


## Aniruddha das

" и пусть весь мир подождет" - хороший слоган для правильного подхода к джапе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорил, что в этом мире есть только две реальные вещи: Нама (Святое Имя Шри Шри Радхи Кришны) и джива.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> " и пусть весь мир подождет" - хороший слоган для правильного подхода к джапе.


практичный слоган - для санньяси

----------


## Aniruddha das

> практичный слоган - для санньяси


Нет, в этом и ошибка, думать, что для грихастх этот слоган не подойдет.  Все мы должны стать санньяси, по крайней мере внутри, если хотим достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Нет, в этом и ошибка, думать, что для грихастх этот слоган не подойдет.  Все мы должны стать санньяси, по крайней мере внутри, если хотим достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны.


для грихастхи это практично, либо когда все мат.проблемы решены - 1-5 % случаев, либо когда есть готовность задвинуть в случае чего все свои мат.обязанности. - т.е. занимаешь положение такого аскетичного брахмана, которому кроме повторения мантры всё будет до лампочки - и на самом деле это хорошо, но не всегда таким быть получается.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Это то, что я наблюдаю вокруг - аскетичные брахманы - некоторые из них даже специально не женятся, живя при этом дома, поскольку справедливо полагают, что семейная жизнь может забрать у них время и может мешать повторению мантры и преданному служению, либо бизнесмены, точнее даже те, кто имеют собственность и в основном живут за счёт ренты от неё... Вот 2 категории "грихастх" у которых не бывает обычно проблем с джапой по объективным (не субъективным) причинам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> для грихастхи это практично, либо когда все мат.проблемы решены - 1-5 % случаев, либо когда есть готовность задвинут в случае чего все свои мат.обязанности. - т.е. занимаешь положение такого аскетичного брахмана, которому кроме повторения мантры всё будет до лампочки - и на самом деле это хорошо, но не всегда таким быть получается.


Позвольте не согласиться. Не только "аскетичные брахманы, которым все до лампочки", могут реализовать принцип "и пусть весь мир подождет" при чтении джапы.


Вообще-то, это наша философия, учиться концентрировать свое внимание на Господе в образе Святого имени. Это главный метод вызволения своего сознания из рабства иллюзии. Поэтому серьезный подход к джапе, когда джапа и другие аспекты духовной практики являются главным приоритетом в жизни человека, независимо от его ашрама, это именно то, что становится причиной его духовного роста. 

И при этом совсем не обязательно должна страдать материальная сторона жизни грихастхи. Если грамотно организовать свое время, то ничего не будет страдать.

В действительности, у нас есть только время, это единственное, что нам более-менее принадлежит, и метод сознания Кришны подразумевает использование своего времени главным образом для сознания Кришны. При этом есть время и для выполнения своих обязанностей связанных с поддержанием семьи и т.д. Но если нам не удается выделить должное количество времени на джапу, то нужно что-то менять в нашем подходе к жизни. И не стоит оправдывать это тем, что мы грихастхи.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Позвольте не согласиться. Не только "аскетичные брахманы, которым все до лампочки", могут реализовать принцип "и пусть весь мир подождет" при чтении джапы.
> 
> 
> Вообще-то, это наша философия, учиться концентрировать свое внимание на Господе в образе Святого имени. Это главный метод вызволения своего сознания из рабства иллюзии. Поэтому серьезный подход к джапе, когда джапа и другие аспекты духовной практики являются главным приоритетом в жизни человека, независимо от его ашрама, это именно то, что становится причиной его духовного роста. 
> 
> И при этом совсем не обязательно должна страдать материальная сторона жизни грихастхи. Если грамотно организовать свое время, то ничего не будет страдать.
> 
> В действительности, у нас есть только время, это единственное, что нам более-менее принадлежит, и метод сознания Кришны подразумевает использование своего времени главным образом для сознания Кришны. При этом есть время и для выполнения своих обязанностей связанных с поддержанием семьи и т.д. Но если нам не удается выделить должное количество времени на джапу, то нужно что-то менять в нашем подходе к жизни. И не стоит оправдывать это тем, что мы грихастхи.


Ничего практичного в Вашем постинге не увидел, кроме фразы "организовать своё время"... но этот тезис сам по себе тоже не практичен, поскольку должен быть подкреплён конкретными рекомендациями... как это делать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ничего практичного в Вашем постинге не увидел, кроме фразы "организовать своё время"... но этот тезис сам по себе тоже не практичен, поскольку должен быть подкреплён конкретными рекомендациями... как это делать.



Куда же практичнее? Надо выделить время в своем распорядке, которое будет посвященно только джапе. Неужели трудно найти 2 часа в день?

Главное понять принцип. Среди всех наших обязанностей, главное - джапа. Если стремиться к этому, чтобы это стало реальностью, все будет получаться. А если находить все время разные оправдания, почему возникает что-то более важное, то тогда да, все это будет очень непрактично.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В конечном счете, все сводится к желанию. Если есть желание, будут и возможности реализовать желание. Если желания нет, всегда найдется оправдание и "более важные дела".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Куда же практичнее? Надо выделить время в своем распорядке, которое будет посвященно только джапе. Неужели трудно найти 2 часа в день?
> 
> .


Представьте себе, это не всегда легко.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> некоторые из них даже специально не женятся, живя при этом дома, поскольку справедливо полагают, что семейная жизнь может забрать у них время и может мешать повторению мантры и преданному служению


Упс... вывели меня на чистую воду  :smilies:  Ну да, мне легко давать советы что надо раньше ложиться и рано вставать, когда сам себе хозяин  :smilies:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Представьте себе, это не всегда легко.



Это не легко только до тех пор, пока не пробудился духовный вкус.  Если вкуса нет еще, тогда все время что-то находится более важное. 

На самом деле, кроме Кришны нам ничего не нужно для счастья. Но до тех пор пока мы в илюзии, у нас другие приоритеты. И нам приходится выкраивать время для джапы. Когда человек подрастает духовно, ему приходится выкраивать время как раз для других вещей, джапа у него - первый приоритет.

----------


## Alex-Kristian

из-за долга .. и невозможности по-нормальному соблюдать экадаши я ушел из банка. работа занимала колоссальное количество времени и нервов. 15 лет стажа в банковской сфере остались позади.
через 3-4 месяца после ухода зашел к друзьям, и они с удивлением отметили что я помолодел поправился и выгляжу отлично.
сейчас я работаю на промышленном предприятии, совсем не по специальности, зато теперь все вроде получается.
может быть этой осенью по-нормальному удастся попасть во Вриндаван и получить инициацию.

----------


## Вистара дас

Полностью согласен с Анируддхой прабху. Это вопрос приоритета. Я сам обусловленный грихастха - работа, дом, жена, двое детей. И раньше ум всегда находил отговорки. Работа до поздна, нет времени. Не успеваешь - бежишь в 6 утра на работу, какая тут джапа... 
Но как только выставил приоритеты: главное святое имя - остальное потом - все наладилось. Кришна дал время и возможности. 
Я только замечу, что самостоятельно правильно приоритеты не расставить. Только через общение с гуру и старшими преданными, которые уже обладают вкусом к святому имени.

----------


## Лена

> сейчас я работаю на промышленном предприятии, совсем не по специальности, зато теперь все вроде получается.


сейчас работу по специальности не найти, не то, что без 
выбирать не приходится как правило

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> а вот это практичнее, правда всему есть свои пределы и разные особенности. Лично у меня например, посты проходят достаточно хорошо, но вот если сокращать время сна до 5 часов и меньше какие-то глюки с сознанием начинаются, а в таком состоянии мантру повторять становиться просто бессмысленно, а может даже и вредно - оскорбительно...


Да, всё очень индивидуально.  А у меня с точностью наоборот: спать могу мало, и даже если не выспалась джапа бодрит и пробуждает. 
А вот пост- это всё...сплошные глюки в сознании :smilies:

----------


## MarkK

> Лично мой случай в том, что порой возникает срочная работа, которую надо делать - поэтому работа может заканчиваться в 10-11 вечера и начинаться в 4-5 утра - в этом случае возникновение долгов по джапе за этот день неизбежно и их можно лишь погасить на следующий день или позднее...


Это форс-мажор. С кем не бывает. Стоит ли менять свою жизнь из-за этого. 

Другое дело, если это происходит постоянно. Какая уж тут духовная практика.
Конечно в этом случае надо что-то менять в своей жизни.

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

мы не идеалы - главное стремиться к совершенству и прилагать усилия.))

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это форс-мажор. С кем не бывает. Стоит ли менять свою жизнь из-за этого. 
> 
> Другое дело, если это происходит постоянно. Какая уж тут духовная практика.
> Конечно в этом случае надо что-то менять в своей жизни.


Тут по разному к этому можно относиться.

С одной стороны некоторые преданные могут даже "не признавать права" на форс-мажор", считать, что такое не допустимо в принципе и никогда.

Другое дело, что и форс-мажор в некотором тоже может быть запрограммирован - наблюдая за своей профдеятельностью, я могу сказать, что примерно 10 % моей деятельности подпадает под эту категорию, т.е. имеет место быть регулярно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Всегда можно найти оправдание своим слабостям. Но лучше вместо того, чтобы искать оправдания, понимать, что долги по джапе - недопустимая вещь, и всячески стремиться к тому, чтобы каждый день повторять все свои круги без срывов.

----------


## MarkK

> Всегда можно найти оправдание своим слабостям. Но лучше вместо того, чтобы искать оправдания, понимать, что долги по джапе - недопустимая вещь, и всячески стремиться к тому, чтобы каждый день повторять все сво круги без срывов.


Дело скорей не в попытке оправдать свои срывы, а в попытке разобраться почему так происходит и сделать выводы.

Если у нас в жизни все идеально - то мы святые.

*"Пусть кинет в меня камень, тот кто без греха"
*

----------


## MarkK

> Другое дело, что и форс-мажор в некотором тоже может быть запрограммирован - наблюдая за своей профдеятельностью, я могу сказать, что примерно 10 % моей деятельности подпадает под эту категорию, т.е. имеет место быть регулярно.


Это уже не форс-мажор и в этом случае, скорей всего, надо пересматривать свою деятельность

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Дело скорей не в попытке оправдать свои срывы, а в попытке разобраться почему так происходит и сделать выводы.
> 
> Если у нас в жизни все идеально - то мы святые.
> 
> *"Пусть кинет в меня камень, тот кто без греха"
> *


тут идет речь об элементарных вещах. Даже не о святости. Если преданный не будет понимать важности ежедневного обязательного повторения своих 16 кругов, то о каком духовном развитии может идти речь?

Это самые азы. Странно, что это может вызывать какие-то сомнения.

----------


## MarkK

> Это самые азы. Странно, что это может вызывать какие-то сомнения.


Никаких сомнений  :smilies:

----------


## Александра

у него такой уровень пока,а точнее привязанность к своей работе,ему страшно сейчас бросить эту работу,что он не найдет такую же интересную и оплачиваемую для него.

----------


## Анджи

> у него такой уровень пока,а точнее привязанность к своей работе,ему страшно сейчас бросить эту работу,что он не найдет такую же интересную и оплачиваемую для него.


И что в этом плохого?

    У меня сложилось впечатление, что я попал на лекцию для брахмачарьев. Тут прозвучал принцип "и пусть весь мир подождет". Как его применить людям, которые работают пожарными или врачами? Есть и другие виды работ связанные с суточной занятостью. Предложите бросить работу?

----------


## MarkK

> И что в этом плохого?
> 
> У меня сложилось впечатление, что я попал на лекцию для брахмачарьев. Тут прозвучал принцип "и пусть весь мир подождет". Как его применить людям, которые работают пожарными или врачами? Есть и другие виды работ связанные с суточной занятостью. Предложите бросить работу?


А какие бы вы дали рекомендации по чтению джапы для преданных пожарников ?

----------


## Aniruddha das

Существуют заблуждения, что якобы грихастхам не обязательно повторять 16 кругов ("ведь у них же работа"), или что серьезное отношение к джапе - это только для брахмачари или санньяси. Однако наши Ачарьи не проводили различий между грихастхами или брахмачари или санньяси в вопросах повторения Святого Имени Господа.

В любой ситуации, инициированный преданный должен находить возможность выполнять свои обеты, и прежде всего повторять 16 кругов.  И это самые азы. Это самый минимум. Наша цель - непрерывное повторение Святого Имени. 16 кругов - это минимум.  И да, ради сознания Кришны, можно изменить что-то в своей жизни, даже сменить работу, если она мешает практике сознания Кришны. Потому что, сознание Кришны - самое важное и ценное, что может быть в жизни человека. Все остальное - не более чем иллюзия, все эти временные вещи уйдут, как песок сквозь пальцы. Это лишь вопрос времени.

Брахмачари- грихаста - санньяси - все это более менее внешние временные обозначения. В каждом ашраме преданный может духовно развиваться, при условии серьезного отношения к  наставлениям духовного учителя и к своим обетам, данным при инициации.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"I think it is very obvious, even you have admitted, that the problem is that you are not following the basic principles of our society. The fact that you have not chanted your rounds for a long time is enough to make you without any spiritual strength. The best thing for you is to seriously try to follow all of the rules and regulations very strictly under the guidance of the temple authorities. Then your mind will become very clear, not so agitated. You have taken initiation from me, so actually you are obliged to do this. You have promised, therefore there is no choice,—you must follow strictly. Otherwise, you are carving your pathway to hell."

Letter to Gauragopala, May 26, 1975

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Гаурагопалу, 26 мая 1975:

"Я считаю, это очевидно, даже ты сам признал, что проблема в том, что ты не следуешь основным принципам нашего общества. Одного того, что ты не повторял свои круги долгое время, уже достаточно, чтобы лишить тебя духовной силы. Самое лучшее для тебя - это серьезно попытаться следовать всем правилам очень строго под руководством руководителей храма. Тогда твой ум станет очень ясным, не будет таким возбужденным.  Ты получил от меня инициацию, так что в действительности, ты просто обязан сделать это. Ты дал обещание, поэтому у тебя нет выбора - ты должен строго следовать. Иначе, ты просто открываешь себе дорогу в ад".

----------


## Aniruddha das

If I cannot finish my sixteen rounds due to some business, then next day I must finish it. If you say that "Next day also, I am busy," then you should forego your eating and sleeping and finish it. That is the way. You are so busy, but you do not forget your eating and sleeping. That is cheating. If you are so busy that you forget your eating and sleeping, then I can consider that you are very busy. But you do not forget this portion. "Whenever there is opportunity, I sleep and eat. And I have no time for chanting"—this is cheating. How long you can go on by cheating? You must finish it. Hare Krishna.
 Somebody, after initiation he promises, "Yes, I shall follow these rules and regulations. I shall chant sixteen rounds," before the fire, before the Deity, before the guru, and if he does not follow, then he is a cheater. What to speak of his becoming a Vaishnava, he is a cheater. He breaks all his promises. 

Шрила Прабхупада, утренняя прогулка 20.04.1974:

"Если я не могу дочитать 16 кругов из-за какого-то дела, тогда на следующий день я обязан дочитать их. Если вы говорите: " На следующий день я тоже занят", то тогда вы должны отказаться от еды и сна и закончить джапу.  Так надо делать. Вы так заняты, но при этом вы не забываете поесть и поспать. Это обман. Если вы так сильно заняты, что забываете поесть и поспать, тогда я могу посчитать, что вы очень очень заняты. Но вы не забываете про эти вещи. "Как только есть возможность, я ем и сплю, но у меня нет времени для повторения джапы".  Это обман. Как долго вы можете обманывать? Вы должны покончить с этим. Харе Кришна.

Во время инициация человек обещает: " Да, я буду следовать этим правилам, я буду повторять 16 кругов". Он обещает перед Божеством, перед гуру, и если он не будет следовать, тогда он обманщик. Не может быть речи о том, что он может стать вайшнавом, он обманщик, он нарушает все свои обещания".

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Другое дело, что и форс-мажор в некотором тоже может быть запрограммирован - наблюдая за своей профдеятельностью, я могу сказать, что примерно 10 % моей деятельности подпадает под эту категорию, т.е. имеет место быть регулярно.


У меня так же.И работаю не по специальности и загруз полнейший.Всё равно можно найти возможность ,время для джапы.
Помню тяжко было,когда двое малолетних детей,спать не дают ,есть не дают.А надо ещё прочие обязанности выполнять.Что делала?Вот как не дают спать-читаю джапу.На одной руке дитё таскаю,в другой джапа.

Думаю что джапа-это Бог,Он поможет,а  дети там...работы ...форс мажоры...-это всё уйдёт и забудет меня,а Кришна нет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> У меня так же.И работаю не по специальности и загруз полнейший.Всё равно можно найти возможность ,время для джапы.
> Помню тяжко было,когда двое малолетних детей,спать не дают ,есть не дают.А надо ещё прочие обязанности выполнять.Что делала?Вот как не дают спать-читаю джапу.На одной руке дитё таскаю,в другой джапа.
> 
> Думаю что джапа-это Бог,Он поможет,а  дети там...работы ...форс мажоры...-это всё уйдёт и забудет меня,а Кришна нет.



вот замечательный пример решимости, без которой невозможно надеяться на обретение сознания Кришны!

----------


## Александра

а я признаюсь,что у меня видимо мало веры,поэтому я читаю джапу с долгами(((( Но долги записываю, отказываться от них не собираюсь! Каждый день думаю,что могу поменять  в своей жизни,чтобы все делать как надо, но лень и всякие другие грехи одолевают...тоже самое поспать,поесть или фильм глянуть в лишнюю минутку,а не кружок джапы читануть(((((((( :stena:  :sorry:  :cray:  :dandavat:  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Я без джапы превращаюсь в животное,не крупное,но  рогатое:-)

----------


## Kamini dasi

> Думаю что джапа-это Бог,Он поможет,а  дети там...работы ...форс мажоры...-это всё уйдёт и забудет меня,а Кришна нет.





> Я без джапы превращаюсь в животное,не крупное,но  рогатое:-)


++11

так или иначе, вопрос расстановки приоритетов. иногда бывает у всех. мало ли что. ничего страшного. но вопрос частоты этого "иногда" - это вопрос только расстановки приоритетов, а не обстоятельств. иначе зачем было принимать инициацию.
подразумевается, что принимая инициацию, мы ставим духовную жизнь на первое место. не забывая при этом о других обязанностях. но ответ на вопрос, под что подстраивается все остальное, должен быть очевиден.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Причиной проблем с джапой часто является невнимательное механическое повторение мантры. Это называется прамада. Ачарьи объясняют, что прамада или невнимательное повторение является источником всех оскорблений Святого Имени. 

Бороться с этой проблемой можно, стараясь повторять джапу как можно внимательнее, стараясь вовлекать в повторение не только тело, но и ум и сердце (эмоции). Внимательная джапа приносит гораздо больший духовный вкус, и соответственно уменьшается вкус к майе. 

Кроме Кришны никто и ничто не может сделать дживу счастливой, только оставаясь в иллюзии, джива может считать, что ее счастье -  в каких-то материальных вещах: богатстве, славе, власти, стабильности, идеальной семейной жизни и т.д. и т.п. Все это не более чем миражи в пустыни, за которыми гонится одурманенная джива.  Ее счастье - внутри нее, Господь в сердце ждет, когда же наконец джива обратит свое сознание на Него.  И внимательная джапа - это первый шаг на пути к этой цели.

Иначе, не обретя вкуса к Святому Имени, человек через некоторое время может оставить практику сознания Кришны, считая, что сможет быть более счастливым, занимаясь чем-то другим. Это его трагедия, что даже за годы  "практики", он так и не приблизился к более глубинным уровням, и его духовный вкус не пробудился.

----------


## madhusudana das

Харе Кришна, примите мои поклоны. Этот вопрос решается очень просто, если есть понимание одного утверждения из вайшнавского этикета: " Есть много правил и ограничений, регулирующих жизнь преданного, но цель их всех *всеегда помнить Кришну и никогда онём не забывать.* Это правило самое важное. Все остальные правила подченены ему."
   Ранний подъём, чтение молитв, поклонение в храме и тд. и тп. всё это надо,чтобы помнить о Кришне.

----------


## madhusudana das

Всё что мы делаем надо сначало взвесить, " а как это поможет моему сознанию, поможет ли мне это помнить о кришне". А для этого надо знать, что такое сознание Кришны на моём этапе развития. Есть девять ступеней духовной самореализации: шрадха, садху-санга, бхаджана-крийа, анартха--ниврити и тд.
   Для начала надо определится где я? И что мне надо что бы идти дальше и действовать. И это будет вдохновляющим фактором на пути в духовный мир.
  Тогда естественным образом захочется рано встать, прчесть 16 кругов, сходить на мангала-арати.
  Рекомендации и наставления это индивидуально. Такие вопросы лучше решать со своим настсвником лично, для этого мы и ищем общения с гуру.

----------


## Сундаралал дас

спасибо сердечное

----------


## Евгений Жэ

> стараясь вовлекать в повторение не только тело, но и ум и сердце (эмоции). Внимательная джапа приносит гораздо больший духовный вкус, и соответственно уменьшается вкус к майе.


Харе Кришна !
про эмоции можно по-подробнее?
не будет ли это выжиманием из себя не понятно чего ?
как это выглядит практически?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна !
> про эмоции можно по-подробнее?
> не будет ли это выжиманием из себя не понятно чего ?
> как это выглядит практически?


Шрила Прабхупада говорил и писал, что мы должны повторять Святое Имя, взывая к Шри Шри Радхе и Кришне, как маленький ребенок плачет по матери, когда зовет ее.  

То есть надо помнить, что джапа - это молитва. Мы должны стремиться быть в молитвенном настроении. В идеале мы должны научиться плакать по Кришне, от разлуки с ним. Випраламбха - это наша цель. Конечно, это очень высокий уровень, но по-крайней мере мы можем медитировать на эту эмоцию, и стремится в себе взращивать плач по Господу. Потому что, в реальности, в этом мире мы как потерявшиеся дети, которые забыли о своем доме и родителях.  Джапа - это молитва, как я уже говорил в настроении ребенка, который зовет мать.  

Нужно стараться от сердца молить Шри Шри Радху и Кришну во время джапы, чтобы Они приняли нас обратно.

Еще доступная даже на начальных уровнях эмоция - раскаяние.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Также полезно медитировать на 3 стих Шикшаштаки Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху: тринад апи суничена... Чтобы непрерывно повторять Святое Имя нужно быть смиреннее травинки на улице, терпеливее дерева, избавиться от ложной гордыни и выражать почтение всем, не ожидая никакого почтения в свой адрес.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вообще, многие вайшнавы, регулярно повторяют все шлоки Шикшаштаки, иногда даже между кругами (какой-то один стих, или несколько), для того, чтобы напоминать себе о том настроении, в котором нужно вызвать к Господу.

Очень хорошо подходит 5 стих, например и 4 тоже.  

Вообще, есть объяснения Ачарьев, что каждая шлока Шикшаштаки соотносится с определенным уровнем - от шраддхи до премы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Есть книги о повторении джапы. Харинама Чинтамани Бхактивиноды Тхакура, "Искусство повторения Святого Имени" Маханидхи Свами,. "Океан нектара Святого Имени" Шачинанданы Свами и другие.  Там описываются разные практики помогающие в повторении джапы. Также там приводятся разные молитвы Святому Имени, и описываются разные полезные советы позволяющие улучшать качество повторения джапы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Также помогает чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады, это дает очень большое вдохновение на внимательное повторение джапы.

----------


## Анджи

> А какие бы вы дали рекомендации по чтению джапы для преданных пожарников ?


 Я уже тут писал, что надо брать на себя такие обязанности, какие вы можете выполнять не причиняя вреда себе и другим.

PS.Пожарник — неправильное разговорное наименование работника пожарной охраны (правильно — пожарный).
В царской России так назывались люди, у которых сгорел дом и они освобождались от ряда налогов. В дореволюционной Москве «пожарниками» называли лжепогорельцев, которые прикидывались пострадавшими от огня, дабы вызвать сострадание и получить милостыню (согласно Гиляровскому). Настоящие жертвы пожара в полицейских протоколах назывались «погорельщиками», а ложные — «пожарниками». :mig:

----------


## Анджи

> И да, ради сознания Кришны, можно изменить что-то в своей жизни, даже сменить работу, если она мешает практике сознания Кришны.


И организация возьмет на себя заботу о семье решившего сменить работу? 


> Потому что, сознание Кришны - самое важное и ценное, что может быть в жизни человека. Все остальное - не более чем иллюзия, все эти временные вещи уйдут, как песок сквозь пальцы. Это лишь вопрос времени.


Вы своего ребенка считаете иллюзией?


> Брахмачари- грихаста - санньяси - все это более менее внешние временные обозначения. В каждом ашраме преданный может духовно развиваться, при условии серьезного отношения к  наставлениям духовного учителя и к своим обетам, данным при инициации.


 Я с вам согласен в том, что инициированный преданный должен делать то, что пообещал при инициации. При решении получить инициацию, надо думать о будущем. НО ЖИЗНЬ ПОЛНА СЮРПРИЗОВ!

----------


## Анджи

> На одной руке дитё таскаю,в другой джапа.


А вы в этот момент о чем думали, о Кришне или о ребенке?


> Думаю что джапа-это Бог,Он поможет,а  дети там..-это всё уйдёт и забудет меня,а Кришна нет.


Недавно рассказали о семье преданных, которые очень давно практикуют, являются учениками Шрилы Прабхупады. У них трое или четверо детей, которые появились, когда родители уже практиковали. Так вот дети собираются у родителей только при условии, что не будет произнесено ни слова о Кришне.
Я где то читал, что дети - это божества.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> И организация возьмет на себя заботу о семье решившего сменить работу? 
> 
> Вы своего ребенка считаете иллюзией? 
> 
> Я с вам согласен в том, что инициированный преданный должен делать то, что пообещал при инициации. При решении получить инициацию, надо думать о будущем. НО ЖИЗНЬ ПОЛНА СЮРПРИЗОВ!


Мы предаемся не организации, а Кришне. Если человек стремится обрести сознание Кришны и ради этого готов изменить в своей жизни то, что мешает ему в этом, то несомненно Шри Кришна оценит этот решительный настрой.  

Те, кто делают выбор в пользу Шри Кришны, никогда об этом не жалеют. И даже в материальном плане, как правило у них либо все нормально, либо их уже просто не волнует материальный план. Обретая высший вкус сознания Кришны, человек может довольствоваться малым, при этом ничуть не страдая от этого.  Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что прежде всего нужно думать о том, как обрести сознание Кришны, вместо того, чтобы без конца беспокоиться о материальных вещах: как прокормить семью и т.д. и т.п. Если ставить на первое место в своей жизни сознание Кришны, то все остальные вопросы решаются гораздо проще (а зачастую и вообще, как бы сами собой). Я думаю, такой опыт есть у всех, кто пытался серьезно практиковать сознание Кришны. 

Насчет ребенка и иллюзии... Всё в материальном мире временно. У нас есть определенные отношения, и они тоже временны.  Нужно просто помнить о природе вещей в этом мире и исполнять свой долг, в соответствии с теми ролями, которые нам дали вместе с телом, понимая, что плоды наших действий нам не принадлежат. Я должен служить той душе, которая играет роль моего ребенка, но при этом нужно понимать, что это лишь временная роли, как для него  так и для меня. И помимо обеспечения обычных потребностей ребенка: еда, одежда, обучение, здоровье и т.д. и т.п. нужно помогать ребенку обретать сознание Кришны. Это самая лучшая забота.

Жизнь полна сюрпризов, но если есть решимость, то все становится возможным. Главное правильно расставить приоритеты, и тогда все будет получаться.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А вы в этот момент о чем думали, о Кришне или о ребенке?Недавно рассказали о семье преданных, которые очень давно практикуют, являются учениками Шрилы Прабхупады. У них трое или четверо детей, которые появились, когда родители уже практиковали. Так вот дети собираются у родителей только при условии, что не будет произнесено ни слова о Кришне.
> Я где то читал, что дети - это божества.


Бывает и такое. А бывает и другое. В любом случае, не стоит ставить свою практику сознания Кришны в зависимость от внешних материальных обстоятельств.  Искренний преданный любую ситуацию в своей жизни воспринимает как определенный урок от Господа, который призван приблизить его к Нему.

Дети - отдельные живые существа. мы можем только пытаться выполнять свой долг, пытаться дать им сознание Кришны, в конце концов они сами должны сделать выбор. И не всегда этот выбор может быть таким, как нам бы хотелось. Свободу воли никто не отменял. 

Если мы будем стараться дарить своим детям любовь и заботу, то вероятность, что они сделают выбор в пользу сознания Кришны гораздо больше будет. Но и это не гарантирует, что это обязательно случится. "Можно привести лошадь к реке, но заставить ее пить невозможно".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вообще, лучше концентрироваться на позитивных примерах. Это полезнее. Конечно, нужно учитывать и негативный опыт, чтобы не повторять ошибки других, но большее внимание все же лучше уделять позитивным примерам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

К вопросу о приоритетах и обязанностях:

Шримад Бхагаватам 1.5.17

 тйактва сва-дхармам чаранамбуджам харер
бхаджанн апакво 'тха патет тато йади
 йатра ква вабхадрам абхуд амушйа ким
ко вартха апто 'бхаджатам сва-дхарматах

 тйактва - оставив; сва-дхармам - свою предписанную деятельность; чарана-амбуджам - лотосные стопы; харех - Хари (Господа); бхаджан - в ходе преданного служения; апаквах - незрелый; атха - по причине; патет - падает; татах - с этого положения; йади - если; йатра - где; ква - что бы то ни было; ва - или (использовано иронически); абхадрам - неблагоприятное; абхут - случится; амушйа - с ним; ким - ничего; ках ва артхах - какая выгода; аптах - обретается; абхаджатам - непреданным; сва-дхарматах - исполняющим предписанную деятельность.

 Человек, оставивший материальные занятия ради преданного служения Господу, но не достигший зрелости, иногда может пасть, однако даже в этой неудаче для него нет ничего плохого. С другой стороны, человек, не занимающийся преданным служением, даже если он выполняет все предписанные ему обязанности, ничего не достигает.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если говорить об обязанностях человечества, то их бесчисленное множество. Каждый человек в долгу не только у своих родителей, членов своей семьи, общества, страны, всего человечества, других живых существ, полубогов и так далее, но и великих поэтов, философов, ученых и прочих. Однако в писаниях говорится, что человек может отказаться исполнять этот долг по отношению к ним и посвятить себя служению Господу. Итак, если человек поступает подобным образом и достигает успеха в преданном служении Господу, - это очень хорошо. Но бывает, что человек посвящает себя преданному служению под влиянием эмоций, и в конце концов находится много причин, по которым он сходит с пути преданного служения вступая в нежелательное общение. История знает много подобных примеров. Бхарата Махараджа вынужден был родиться оленем из-за своей сильной привязанности к олененку. В момент смерти он думал об олененке и поэтому в следующей жизни стал оленем, хотя и не забыл того, что с ним было в прошлой жизни. Аналогично этому, Читракету пал из-за оскорбления, которое нанес стопам Шивы. И тем не менее здесь подчеркивается необходимость предаться лотосным стопам Господа, несмотря на возможность падения, потому что, даже перестав исполнять предписанные обязанности, входящие в преданное служение, человек никогда не забудет лотосных стоп Господа. Однажды начав преданное служение Господу, он будет служить Ему при любых обстоятельствах. В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что даже малая толика преданного служения может выручить человека в самом опасном положении. История знает тому множество примеров. Один из них - Аджамила. В детстве он был преданным, но в юности пал. И все же в конце жизни Господь спас его.

----------


## Aniruddha das

И еще о приоритетах и цели жизни:

ШБ 1.5.18

 ТЕКСТ 18

 18


 тасйаива хетох прайатета ковидо
на лабхйате йад бхраматам упарй адхах
 тал лабхйате духкхавад анйатах сукхам
калена сарватра габхира-рамхаса

 тасйа - с этой целью; эва - только; хетох - причина; прайатета - следует прилагать усилия; ковидах - тому, кто склонен к философии; на - не; лабхйате - не достигает; йат - что; бхраматам - странствуя; упари адхах - сверху донизу; тат - то; лабхйате - можно обрести; духкават - подобно несчастьям; анйатах - в результате прошлой деятельности; сукхам - удовлетворение чувств; калена - в свой срок; сарватра - всюду; габхира - скрыто; рамхаса - приходит.

 Истинно разумные и склонные к философии люди должны стремиться только к достижению той цели, которой нельзя достичь в этой вселенной, даже если обойти всю ее - от высшей планеты [Брахмалоки] до низшей [Паталы]. Что же касается счастья, которое приносят чувственные наслаждения, то в положенный срок оно само приходит к нам так же, как в положенный срок к нам вопреки нашей воле приходят непрошенные страдания.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Каждый человек изо всех сил старается испытать как можно больше чувственных наслаждений. Одни занимаются торговлей, другие работают в промышленности, третьи трудятся ради экономического развития, четвертые добиваются политического превосходства и так далее. Некоторые из них занимаются кармической деятельностью, чтобы обрести счастье в следующей жизни, достигнув высших планет. Говорится, что обитатели Луны, благодаря напитку сома-раса, обретают способность испытывать большее чувственное наслаждение; Питрилоки можно достичь с помощью благотворительности. Таким образом, существуют разные способы удовлетворения чувств как в этой жизни, так и в жизни после смерти. Некоторые пытаются достичь Луны или других планет с помощью механических средств, потому что им очень хочется оказаться на этих планетах, не утруждая себя благочестивой деятельностью. Но это невозможно, потому что по закону Всевышнего разные места предназначены для различных категорий живых существ в соответствии с их деятельностью в прошлом. Только благочестивая деятельность, предписываемая богооткровенными писаниями, может обеспечить человеку рождение в хорошей семье, богатство, хорошее образование и привлекательную внешность. Мы можем видеть, что даже в этой жизни добрые дела дают человеку возможность получить хорошее образование и заработать деньги. Точно так же и в следующей жизни мы достигаем желаемого положения только благодаря своим добрым делам. А иначе двое людей, родившихся в одном месте и в одно время, не занимали бы разные положения, соответствующие их прошлой деятельности. Но любое положение в материальном мире непостоянно. Где бы мы ни находились - на высочайшей планете Брахмалоке или на низшей Патале - наше положение может измениться в зависимости от наших поступков. Склонный к философии человек не должен прельщаться этими изменчивыми положениями. Он должен стараться обрести вечную жизнь в знании и блаженстве, из которой ему не придется вновь возвращаться на какую-либо из планет материального мира, исполненного страданий. Страдания и смешанное счастье - два аспекта материальной жизни; они есть и на Брахмалоке, и на других локах, есть они и в жизни полубогов, и в жизни свиней и собак. Страдания и смешанное счастье всех живых существ различаются лишь по степени и качеству, но никто здесь не может избежать уготованных ему мук рождения, смерти, старости и болезней. Точно так же каждому человеку отведена его доля счастья. Как бы человек ни старался, он не сможет увеличить или уменьшить предопределенные ему страдания и радости. И радости, и несчастья приходят и уходят. Поэтому не стоит зря тратить свое время на эти эфемерные вещи; нужно стремиться лишь к одной цели - возвращению к Богу. Это должно стать делом жизни каждого.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакура дал замечательные наставления.  В бхаджане "Шри Нама" он написал: "В счастье и в горе пой Святое Имя, неважно домохозяин ты или санньяси, пой всегда Святое Имя. Ты запутался в сетях майи, и тяжкий и бессмылсенный труд - твой удел. Теперь же, когда ты получил тело человека и наделен полным сознанием, пой имена Радхи-Мадхавы. Жизнь твоя может оборваться в любой момент, а ты не служил еще Повелителю чувств, Хришикеше. Послушайся же совета Бхактивиноды - хоть раз вкуси нектар Святого имени!"

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я без джапы превращаюсь в животное,не крупное,но  рогатое:-)


Откуда Вы это знаете? Вас послушать - так Вы всё время мантру повторяете... ну по крайней мере минимум 16 кругов ежедневно... и всегда без долгов... :tongue:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> у него такой уровень пока,а точнее привязанность к своей работе,ему страшно сейчас бросить эту работу,что он не найдет такую же интересную и оплачиваемую для него.


есть такое понятие, "ответственность за семью"... не знаю, знакомо ли оно для Вас...

и я вполне честно и без тени сомнения отдаю отчёт, что я не могу подобно например Чайтанье чандра чарану Прабху предаться так, чтобы не думать о таких вещах как работа, положившись в этом вопросе на Кришну. Он мне как раз неоднократно уже на опыте показывал, что мои попытки действовать "предаваясь так" - не мой уровень и скорее являются проявлением глупости, фанатизма и наивности, чем зрелой духовной реализации...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> тут идет речь об элементарных вещах. Даже не о святости. Если преданный не будет понимать важности ежедневного обязательного повторения своих 16 кругов, то о каком духовном развитии может идти речь?
> 
> Это самые азы. Странно, что это может вызывать какие-то сомнения.


я почему то не удивляюсь, что для Вас долги по джапе в любом случае и всегда представляют собой проявление духовной слабости. конечно в таком упрощённом понимании реальности есть свои преимущества.

----------


## Александра

я смотрю разговор пошел в русло того, что человек получивший инициацию обязан повторять по 16 кругов в день без каких либо но!
Это наверное правильно.Ведь идя к махараджу с просьбой об инициации, человек должен трезво оценить, а сможет ли он выполнить свои обещания.Сможет ли повторять 16 кругов каждый день,Сможет ли носить кантхималы на работе, чтобы все видели?
Если человек реально видит, что у него будут форс-мажоры, может не стоит пока торопиться с инициацией? Может тогда попробовать быть учеником Шрилы Прабхупады? Я вот знаю, что не смогу все выполнять, поэтому за инициацией не гонюсь.
И мой вопрос в этой теме был больше посвящен проблемам НЕинициированных преданных.
Хотя все что здесь говорилось пригодится всем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> я почему то не удивляюсь, что для Вас долги по джапе в любом случае и всегда представляют собой проявление духовной слабости. конечно в таком упрощённом понимании реальности есть свои преимущества.


А вы предлагаете считать это признаком духовной силы?

----------


## MarkK

> Думаю что джапа-это Бог,Он поможет,а дети там...работы ...форс мажоры...-это всё уйдёт и забудет меня,а Кришна нет.


Это кстати одна из причин не надежности вайшнавских браков, потому как в этот список по умолчанию и с легкостью включается и муж.





> есть такое понятие, "ответственность за семью"... не знаю, знакомо ли оно для Вас...


Махотсава Гауранга прабху поднимает очень серьезные вопросы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Это кстати одна из причин не надежности вайшнавских браков, потому как в этот список по умолчанию и с легкостью включается и муж.
> 
> 
> Махотсава Гауранга прабху поднимает очень серьезные вопросы.


Все в материальном мире временно, в том числе и браки. Даже самый крепкий брак закончится. В любом случае. Просто от того,  что умрут тела состоящих в этом браке.

Поэтому, хотя и нужно выполнять свои обычные обязанности для семьи и т.д., нужно четко помнить о том, что является главным, а что второстепенным.

В последнее время пошел перекос в сторону обожествления семейных отношений и т.д. и т.п. Нужно сохранять здравый баланс. Понимая, что наша цель вовсе не в "идеальной семейной жизни".  Зачастую, как раз идеальная семейная жизнь может еще больше погрузить человека в иллюзию.  Наша цель - сознание Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> я смотрю разговор пошел в русло того, что человек получивший инициацию обязан повторять по 16 кругов в день без каких либо но!
> Это наверное правильно.Ведь идя к махараджу с просьбой об инициации, человек должен трезво оценить, а сможет ли он выполнить свои обещания.Сможет ли повторять 16 кругов каждый день,Сможет ли носить кантхималы на работе, чтобы все видели?
> Если человек реально видит, что у него будут форс-мажоры, может не стоит пока торопиться с инициацией? Может тогда попробовать быть учеником Шрилы Прабхупады? Я вот знаю, что не смогу все выполнять, поэтому за инициацией не гонюсь.
> И мой вопрос в этой теме был больше посвящен проблемам НЕинициированных преданных.
> Хотя все что здесь говорилось пригодится всем.



Если вы хотите духовно расти, то стоит начать серьезно относиться к повторению 16 кругов и т.д. В действительности, найти 2 часа для джапы - совсем не сложно, при любой работе  и занятости. ОБ этом говорил Шрила Прабхупада в одной из цитат. Мы же всегда находим время поесть и поспать. И еще на много чего. 

16 кругов - это минимум. Если вы будете стараться внимательно повторять джапу и прикладывать усилия все время улучшать качество повторения, то вы быстро сможете почувствовать хотя бы проблески духовного вкуса, и тогда вам будет очень легко повторять и 16 кругов и больше. 

и кстати, неицированные преданные не являются учениками Шрилы Прабхупады, как вы написали. Они просто принимают прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады, чтобы он привел их к духовному учителю. Конечно, в определенном смысле,  все члены ИСККОН - ученики Шрилы Прабхупады, поскольку он главный шикша-гуру для всех преданных ИСККОН, но мы больше относимся к категории последователей. Ученики Шрилы Прабхупады - те, кто получил от него инициацию.

----------


## MarkK

> Все в материальном мире временно, в том числе и браки. Даже самый крепкий брак закончится. В любом случае. Просто от того, что умрут тела состоящих в этом браке.


Не все так просто. Для мужчины жизнь вне брака может и не является большой проблемой а вот для женщины это точно большая проблема.
Когда женщина остается одна и с детьми на руках, духовная практика начинает очень сильно страдать.

Говорю это не понаслышке, а как практик, к которому постоянно обращаются с вопросами, лежащими в области брачных отношений.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Не все так просто. Для мужчины жизнь вне брака может и не является большой проблемой а вот для женщины это точно большая проблема.
> Когда женщина остается одна и с детьми на руках, духовная практика начинает очень сильно страдать.
> 
> Говорю это не понаслышке, а как практик, к которому постоянно обращаются с вопросами, лежащими в области брачных отношений.



С этим никто не спорит. Я лишь говорю о приоритетах.  О том, о чем иногда забывают, ставя свою духовную жизнь в зависимость от успеха или неудачи в семейной жизни или от успеха или неудачи в работе и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## MarkK

> С этим никто не спорит. Я лишь говорю о приоритетах. О том, о чем иногда забывают, ставя свою духовную жизнь в зависимость от успеха или неудачи в семейной жизни или от успеха или неудачи в работе и т.д. и т.п.


Ведь все мы маленькие частички Шри Кришны, и если мы не научились уважительно относиться друг к другу, говоря "у меня есть более высокая цель, чем все вы, которые меня окружаете",
это уже путь через аппарадхи и падение.

----------


## MarkK

Кстати, в свое время, Е.С. Бхакти Тиртха Свами читал по 64 круга джапы ежедневно, а потом, в один прекрасный момент понял, что взращивает в себе гордыню,
и начал усиленно служить преданным.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ведь все мы маленькие частички Шри Кришны, и если мы не научились уважительно относиться друг к другу, говоря "у меня есть более высокая цель, чем все вы, которые меня окружаете",
> это уже путь через аппарадхи и падение.



А почему вы считаете, что для того, чтобы поставить духовную жизнь первым приоритетом, обязательно нужно говорить: "у меня есть более высокая цель, чем все вы, которые меня окружаете"?  

Речь идет о внутреннем настрое. Внешне грихастха должен проявлять привязанность, а внутренне он должен развивать отреченность.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вы предлагаете считать это признаком духовной силы?


умение и желание понять собеседника - не Ваш конёк :stena:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если вы хотите духовно расти, то стоит начать серьезно относиться к повторению 16 кругов и т.д. В действительности, найти 2 часа для джапы - совсем не сложно, при любой работе  и занятости. ОБ этом говорил Шрила Прабхупада в одной из цитат. Мы же всегда находим время поесть и поспать. И еще на много чего. 
> 
> .


Возможно Вы всегда находите возможность поесть поспать, я - не всегда. Порой успеваю поесть только раз в день и на сон уходит 3-4 часа...

да и вообще, встаёт вопрос качества повторения мантры, если сутки-двое при этом не спал.... физиология - вещь не всегда подвластная сознанию...

----------


## MarkK

> А почему вы считаете, что для того, чтобы поставить духовную жизнь первым приоритетом, обязательно нужно говорить: "у меня есть более высокая цель, чем все вы, которые меня окружаете"?


А как я должен считать, прочитав эту фразу:




> Думаю что джапа-это Бог,Он поможет,а дети там...работы ...форс мажоры...-это всё уйдёт и забудет меня,а Кришна нет.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> С этим никто не спорит. Я лишь говорю о приоритетах.  О том, о чем иногда забывают, ставя свою духовную жизнь в зависимость от успеха или неудачи в семейной жизни или от успеха или неудачи в работе и т.д. и т.п.


интересно, а с этим кто тут спорит?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> умение и желание понять собеседника - не Ваш конёк



Если я не приемлю оправданий слабостям, это не значит, что я вас не понимаю. 

Опрадвать всегда можно все, что угодно. Однако, нужно четко понимать принципы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> я смотрю разговор пошел в русло того, что человек получивший инициацию обязан повторять по 16 кругов в день без каких либо но!
> Это наверное правильно.Ведь идя к махараджу с просьбой об инициации, человек должен трезво оценить, а сможет ли он выполнить свои обещания.Сможет ли повторять 16 кругов каждый день,Сможет ли носить кантхималы на работе, чтобы все видели?
> Если человек реально видит, что у него будут форс-мажоры, может не стоит пока торопиться с инициацией? Может тогда попробовать быть учеником Шрилы Прабхупады? Я вот знаю, что не смогу все выполнять, поэтому за инициацией не гонюсь.
> И мой вопрос в этой теме был больше посвящен проблемам НЕинициированных преданных.
> Хотя все что здесь говорилось пригодится всем.


К сожалению, всё ещё серьёзнее чем Вы думаете...

На фоне того, что немало инициированных преданных под влиянием жизненных обстоятельств либо вообще перестают повторять мантру либо начинают враждебно относиться к Исккон требование не допускать никогда ни при каких обстоятельствах долгов по джапе выглядит как минимум странно...

Даже Прабхупада допускал такую возможность, при условии, что долги отчитываются на следующий день... но мы почему то должны быть более строгими и бескомпромиссными, чем Шрила Прабхупада и возможно нам кажется, что это является показателем нашей духовной силы.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Если я не приемлю оправданий слабостям, это не значит, что я вас не понимаю. 
> 
> Опрадвать всегда можно все, что угодно. Однако, нужно четко понимать принципы.


с Ваших слов - этого не заметно...

Для меня очевидно различие между собственной слабостью и неорганизованностью, что может мешать регулярному повторению мантры и обстоятельствами, которые могут создать форс-мажор в твоей деятельности... первое - в рамках моих усилий и возможностей для устранения, второе - далеко не всегда...

----------


## Aniruddha das

> К сожалению, всё ещё серьёзнее чем Вы думаете...
> 
> На фоне того, что немало инициированных преданных под влиянием жизненных обстоятельств либо вообще перестают повторять мантру либо начинают враждебно относиться к Исккон требование не допускать никогда ни при каких обстоятельствах долгов по джапе выглядит как минимум странно...
> 
> Даже Прабхупада допускал такую возможность, при условии, что долги отчитываются на следующий день... но мы почему то должны быть более строгими и бескомпромиссными, чем Шрила Прабхупада и возможно нам кажется, что это является показателем нашей духовной силы.



тут идет, как обычно передергивание. 

Речь не идет о том, допускать или не допускать. Речь идет о том, что это не есть хорошо, и оправдывать это вряд ли стоит.

Хотя это может случатся, лучше этого избегать, и помнить о том, что отнюдь не норма.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> с Ваших слов - этого не заметно...
> 
> Для меня очевидно различие между собственной слабостью и неорганизованностью, что может мешать регулярному повторению мантры и обстоятельствами, которые могут создать форс-мажор в твоей деятельности... первое - в рамках моих усилий и возможностей для устранения, второе - далеко не всегда...


в любой ситуации, именно мы делаем выбор.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> тут идет, как обычно передергивание. 
> 
> .


странно, а я заметил передёргивание у Вас когда шла речь, что долги по джапе - это всегда есть показатель духовной слабости... и никаких "но"... ну и в том же духе...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> в любой ситуации, именно мы делаем выбор.


вот ещё одно передёргивание кстати.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> странно, а я заметил передёргивание у Вас когда шла речь, что долги по джапе - это всегда есть показатель духовной слабости... и никаких "но"... ну и в том же духе...


нет,опять, видимо, вы хотите доказать, что это показатель духовной силы?

Всегда у нас будет миллион разных "но" и оправданий, но для себя самих мы должны четко понимать, что это не нормально.

----------


## MarkK

> в любой ситуации, именно мы делаем выбор.


Именно по этому мы и оказались в материальном мире.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> нет,опять, видимо, вы хотите доказать, что это показатель духовной силы?
> .


Мы уже по второму кругу пошли...жаль

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> в любой ситуации, именно мы делаем выбор.


передёргивание собственно в том, что выбор совершенно не освобождает нас от ответственности + вопрос в том, какую цену за каждый конкретный выбор мы готовы платить... + делая выбор мы неизбежно сталкиваемся с его последствиями и не можем быть произвольно свободны от них.
Например, если я сделал выбор иметь семью, я не могу произвольно отказаться от неё и просто игнорировать в какой-то момент времени, иначе я буду нести соответствующие последствия.

В моём положении цена которую я готов платить за то, что я несу ответственность за семью и имею профессиональную занятость - это готовность иногда иметь долги по джапе... Возможно кто-то осуждает мой выбор, считает его ненормальным и духовно незрелым считая, что за принципиальное отсутствие долгов по джапе мы должны быть готовы платить любую, пусть даже самую высокую цену...

----------


## Aniruddha das

В любом случае, речь идет о приоритетах. Если сможете обойтись без долгов по джапе, это будет лучше всего. 

Кроме сознания Кришны все остальное - не более чем временная иллюзия. Может это звучит жестко для наших привязанность, но это реальность. Нам всем полезно время от времени напоминать себе об этом, и смотреть, сколько мы внимания уделяем главному.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В моём положении цена которую я готов платить за то, что я несу ответственность за семью и имею профессиональную занятость - это готовность иногда иметь долги по джапе... Возможно кто-то осуждает мой выбор, считает его ненормальным и духовно незрелым считая, что за принципиальное отсутствие долгов по джапе мы должны быть готовы платить любую, пусть даже самую высокую цену...



Но еще лучше, добиться того, чтобы не было долгов по джапе. При этом совсем не обязательно должна страдать ваша семья. Это вполне возможно, и даже совсем не трудно. Вопрос организованности.

А за сознание Кришны нужно быть готовым заплатить самую высокую цену, иначе никак. Ведь по сравнению с сознанием Кришны все остальное - лишь бледная тень реальности, миражи в пустыне материальной энергии. И чем быстрее к нам придет такое понимание, тем лучше.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Мы уже по второму кругу пошли...жаль


Можем ходить хоть до десятого круга, если нужно будет, чтобы пришло понимание, что можно пожертвовать чем-то другим, но не джапой.

----------


## Анджи

> Мы предаемся не организации, а Кришне.


 Надеюсь, не откажетесь от своих слов в дальнейшем.

----------


## Анджи

> Можем ходить хоть до десятого круга, если нужно будет, чтобы пришло понимание, что можно пожертвовать чем-то другим, но не джапой.


 "Старшие" рассказывали такой случай. К Шриле Прабхупаде, в Индии подошли преданные и сказали, что повара не всегда читают джапу. Прабхупада подумал и сказал, что в этом нет ни чего страшного, т.к. у них тяжелое служение связанное с нахождением у печей при температуре воздуха больше 45 градусов.Но если их(тех кто подошел) так сильно волнует духовный прогресс поваров, то теперь они будут читать джапу за поваров.

История из личной практики. С няней моего ребенка, после 6 месяцев работы, произошел такой разговор:
Няня: Я, когда сижу с ..., могу уснуть.
Я: ??????
Няня: Я соблюдаю садхану и рано утром читаю джапу.
Я: (про себя) Спасибо тебе, Кришна!!!

На все Ваши посты хотел бы ответить словами Враджентра Кумара из соседней темы: 
"Поэтому я уверен, что прогресс все-таки есть, хотя в Кали-югу редко кому удается пройти по прямой и ни разу не отклониться. То есть, мой вывод в том, что нестабильность прогресса не означает его отсутствие. Мы порой слишком категоричны в своих оценках того, кто продвинутый, а кто - падший. В итоге все может оказаться наоборот, но дело не в этом. Дело в том, что те, кто так или иначе соприкоснулись с Кришной, в любом случае постепенно прогрессируют."

----------


## Вистара дас

Анируддха прабху тут затронул вопрос, как правильно повторять джапу. Недавно прочитал на эту тему...

"*Как внимательно повторять джапу?*

 Однажды к Шриле Прабхупаде пришёл немецкий преданный Уттама-шлока дас с очень важным вопросом, который уже долгое время не давал ему покоя:

«Как научиться воспевать с полным вниманием?»

Ответ Шрилы Прабхупады был кратким, но убедительным:

«Просто старайся слушать себя и повторять со всей искренностью».

Я очень рекомендую Вам применять эту «формулу». Она позволит быстро обуздать ум и перенести его в духовное измерение. 
Тогда Вы сможете легко воспевать, ощущая свою связь со Шри Шри Радхой Кришной, и обращаться к Ним с чувством.
( Е. С. Шачинандана Свами)"

Примерно тоже самое говорит и мой духовный учитель. Старайтесь внимательно слушать святое имя при повторении. И вкус постепенно придет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Надеюсь, не откажетесь от своих слов в дальнейшем.


А почему я должен от этого отказываться?  

Мое отношение к сознанию Кришны не сильно зависит от состояния дел в организации или от того, кто что думает или делает. Внешние обстоятельства меняются с завидной регулярностью. Все в этом мире временно. Но наше стремление к Кришне не должно от этого зависеть.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> "Старшие" рассказывали такой случай. К Шриле Прабхупаде, в Индии подошли преданные и сказали, что повара не всегда читают джапу. Прабхупада подумал и сказал, что в этом нет ни чего страшного, т.к. у них тяжелое служение связанное с нахождением у печей при температуре воздуха больше 45 градусов.Но если их(тех кто подошел) так сильно волнует духовный прогресс поваров, то теперь они будут читать джапу за поваров.
> 
> История из личной практики. С няней моего ребенка, после 6 месяцев работы, произошел такой разговор:
> Няня: Я, когда сижу с ..., могу уснуть.
> Я: ??????
> Няня: Я соблюдаю садхану и рано утром читаю джапу.
> Я: (про себя) Спасибо тебе, Кришна!!!
> 
> На все Ваши посты хотел бы ответить словами Враджентра Кумара из соседней темы: 
> "Поэтому я уверен, что прогресс все-таки есть, хотя в Кали-югу редко кому удается пройти по прямой и ни разу не отклониться. То есть, мой вывод в том, что нестабильность прогресса не означает его отсутствие. Мы порой слишком категоричны в своих оценках того, кто продвинутый, а кто - падший. В итоге все может оказаться наоборот, но дело не в этом. Дело в том, что те, кто так или иначе соприкоснулись с Кришной, в любом случае постепенно прогрессируют."



Рано или поздно (лучше пораньше) каждый, кто хочет всерьез обрести сознание Кришны, должен придти к пониманию важности неукоснительного следования главному наставлению духовного учителя о ежедневном  внимательном повторении 16 кругов. 

А так, можно найти себе всегда миллион оправдалок своих слабостей и привязанностей.

----------


## madhusudana das

Интересно, если посмотреть со стороны то получается так: Александра задала интересную ей тему и пропала, а те кому эта тема небыла так актуальна, досих пор её обсуждают. Наверное она очень интересна Кришне, как правильно преданные хотят о Нём помнить (-:?

----------


## MarkK

> Интересно, если посмотреть со стороны то получается так: Александра задала интересную ей тему и пропала, а те кому эта тема небыла так актуальна, досих пор её обсуждают. Наверное она очень интересна Кришне, как правильно преданные хотят о Нём помнить (-:?


Просто Александра уже давно в этой теме разобралась  :smilies:

----------


## madhusudana das

:biggrin1:  Она разабралась неучаствуя, а мы говорим, говорим и ни как...?

----------


## MarkK

> Она разабралась неучаствуя, а мы говорим, говорим и ни как...?


Самые наблюдательные из нас обратили внимание, что мы пошли уже по второму кругу  :doom:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но еще лучше, добиться того, чтобы не было долгов по джапе. .


Кто же спорит, хочется чтобы всё было идеально, но жизнь не всегда соответствует нашим идеалам




> При этом совсем не обязательно должна страдать ваша семья. Это вполне возможно, и даже совсем не трудно. Вопрос организованности..


Я с Вами не согласен




> А за сознание Кришны нужно быть готовым заплатить самую высокую цену, иначе никак. Ведь по сравнению с сознанием Кришны все остальное - лишь бледная тень реальности, миражи в пустыне материальной энергии. И чем быстрее к нам придет такое понимание, тем лучше.


Вы опять передёргиваете...

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Джапа занимает 2 часа.2 часа из 24 можно отыскать .
Всякое бывает...и заболеешь ,лежать будешь-не до джапы .Но пока здоров-глупо упускать возможность научиться повторять святое имя,памятовать о Боге,углубить отношения.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Самые наблюдательные из нас обратили внимание, что мы пошли уже по второму кругу


 :smilies:  Надо было 16 как минимум!

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Надо было 16 как минимум!


ничего, я чуйствую скоро по третьему пойдём... собеседникам трудно слышать друг друга... ещё труднее понять...

----------


## madhusudana das

> ничего, я чуйствую скоро по третьему пойдём... собеседникам трудно слышать друг друга... ещё труднее понять...


Да согласен, сам за собой наблюдал такую картину. Пробежался по строчкам, ага понятно думаю ответил, а потом оказывается, что собеседник другое имеет ввиду.
  Излагать мысли легко и доступно могут опытные писатели, у которых за плечами немалый опыт. Пример тому Шррила прабхупада. Всё легко идоступно пониманию, но всё же не каждый понимает. Всё приходит с опытом. В основном общество состоит из каништха-адхикари. Но всё ещё впереди, взапасе 10 000 лет.(-:

----------


## MarkK

> ...Пробежался по строчкам, ага понятно думаю ответил, а потом оказывается, что собеседник другое имеет ввиду...


 
Всеж таки живое общение не заменить общением на форуме. Здесь можно мотать и мотать круги ...

Хотя интересно есть близкие души, которые понимаешь с полуслова, а есть непробиваемая стена

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Кто же спорит, хочется чтобы всё было идеально, но жизнь не всегда соответствует нашим идеалам
> 
> 
> 
> Я с Вами не согласен
> 
> 
> 
> Вы опять передёргиваете...



Можете сколько угодно оправдывать долги по джапе, но я все равно считаю, что при любой ситуации найти два часа на джапу - не проблема. Это лишь вопрос желания.

В конечном счете, это уже ваша проблема. Главное, не пытайтесь другим внушать, что дескать повторение 16 кгуов для грихастх - чуть ли не подвиг и великая сложность. Знаю очень многих грихастх, для которых это вообще не проблема, и при этом их семьи ничуть не страдают от того, что эти преданные всерьез относятся к своим обетам. 

Вы же пытались доказывать, что для работающих грихастх повторение 16 кругов - чуть ли не величайшая проблема.  Это совсем не так.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Можете сколько угодно оправдывать долги по джапе, но я все равно считаю, что при любой ситуации найти два часа на джапу - не проблема. Это лишь вопрос желания.


Я знаю, что Вам доказывать что бы то ни было - бесполезно....




> В конечном счете, это уже ваша проблема. Главное, не пытайтесь другим внушать, что дескать повторение 16 кгуов для грихастх - чуть ли не подвиг и великая сложность. Знаю очень многих грихастх, для которых это вообще не проблема, и при этом их семьи ничуть не страдают от того, что эти преданные всерьез относятся к своим обетам. 
> 
> Вы же пытались доказывать, что для работающих грихастх повторение 16 кругов - чуть ли не величайшая проблема.  Это совсем не так.


Ну что я могу сказать? Процитируйте, плиз где я такое говорил

----------


## Aniruddha das

В любом случае, Махотсава Гауранга Прабху, я Вам желаю, чтобы у Вас не возникали долги по джапе и, чтобы Вы обретали все больший и больший вкус к повторению Святого Имени, что автоматически снимет всякие проблемы с долгами.

Удачи!

----------


## Александра

На самом деле, я не пропала, я каждый день читаю и иногда отвечаю)

Я на само деле в большом смятении.Везде конечно пишется о важности Джапы, Шрила Прабхупада уделяет везде этому много внимания. Ну а если на какого нибудь преданного у Кришны свои планы? Если Mahottsava например бизнесмен, у него очень мало времени, он зарабатывает деньги и когда нибудь он заработает столько, что сможет построить храм, где появится еще больше преданных,...а эту джапу Кришна ему простит и потом Mahottsava сможет читать джапу столько сколько будет нужно.
Я знаю, что махараджи разрешают некоторым ученикам пить алкоголя немного даже на бизнес-сделках, потому что те зарабатывают деньги для сознания Кришны. 
Знаю преданных которые кристально все соблюдают в плане 4 принципов, но не могут читать 16 кругов регулярно. И знаю тех, кто читает регулярно круги, но может позволить себе иногда нарушить один из принципов, неважно какой....
Так что же важнее?
Я думаю у каждого свой путь. Мы должны помогать друг дргугу, просто давать советы, а не кричать: как????ты не повторяешь 16 кругов?????все повторяют, а ты нет????
Я например, знаю что на меня наезды не действуют, руки опускаются и хочется сопротивляться!   Но впринципе, читая эту тему регулярно, у меня все таки случился небольшой подъем по джапе.Не могу сказать что я стала читать без долгов, долги случаются, но читать стала лучше))))
Никого не хотела обидеть, всех вас люблю!

----------


## Александра

И наверное категориченость Aniruddha das тоже на меня подействовала)
чувствуется решимость, которой так многим не хватает)))

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я знаю, что махараджи разрешают некоторым ученикам пить алкоголя немного даже на бизнес-сделках, потому что те зарабатывают деньги для сознания Кришны.


Вы в этом уверены? Впервые за 20 лет слышу такое.

----------


## Александра

слышала от кого то
не в том смысле что толкают на это
Но слышала что преданный жаловался что ему приходится это делать и он в очень большом смятении,а махарадж сказал что вроде ему можно немного пока, читать мнтру и все такое и что все пройдет
и это для меня лично не является разрешением, что если я слаба на алкоголь я тоже могу это делать.
Я даже лекарства на спирту не покупаю
Это скорее звучит как исключение из правил, у него особый случай

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А, теперь понятно. Это из той оперы: "Можно ли курить во время молитвы?" - "Нет, конечно". - "А можно ли молиться во время курения?" - "Конечно, можно"  :smilies: 

Так что, Александра, пожалуйста, будьте внимательны, и не говорите про то что "некоторым ученикам разрешают пить алкоголь", если есть всего один случай, и тот недостоверный.

----------


## Александра

смысл всех фраз моих был в том, что нельзя быть категоричным,что ко всему свой подход и своя ситуация и не более того.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> смысл всех фраз моих был в том, что нельзя быть категоричным,что ко всему свой подход и своя ситуация и не более того.


Не думаю что есть противоречие какое то.
Надо быть строгим к себе и терпимым к другим.
Если обет дан-исполняй.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> смысл всех фраз моих был в том, что нельзя быть категоричным,что ко всему свой подход и своя ситуация и не более того.


Если вы не будете категоричны относительно важнейших духовных принципов, таких как ежедневное повторение минимум 16 кругов, то ваша духовая жизнь может довольно быстро закончится, даже толком и не начавшись.

При этом, что интересно, все очень категорично относятся к тому, чтобы каждый день есть и спать... :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> При этом, что интересно, все очень категорично относятся к тому, чтобы каждый день есть и спать...


И не просто есть,а есть вкусно и спать мягко и вообще...Ради этого надо  даже джапу двинуть,работа же важнее.А потом эта работа загонит в могилу,будешь лежать ,а в голове ноль и боль.Привычки о Кришне думать нету.Вот это меня сильно пугает.

----------


## MarkK

> А потом эта работа загонит в могилу,будешь лежать ,а в голове ноль и боль.Привычки о Кришне думать нету.Вот это меня сильно пугает.


Представил себе ситуацию - никто не работает все джапу читают, как то не по себе стало.

О Кришне можно всегда думать и во время работы в том числе.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Сначала хоть 2 часа надо усидеть,а там глядишь и 3,а потом ,в конце концов,24 часа и всё джапа.
Кришна заботится о преданных(искренних).

"Целью любой нашей деятельности должно быть не собственное наслаждение, а удовлетворение Кришны. Такой образ действий не только оградит нас от кармических последствий, но и поможет постепенно возвыситься до трансцендентного любовного служения Господу, которое является единственным путем, ведущим в царство Бога."
БГ

----------


## MarkK

> Сначала хоть 2 часа надо усидеть,а там глядишь и 3,а потом ,в конце концов,24 часа и всё джапа.
> Кришна заботится о преданных(искренних).
> 
> "Целью любой нашей деятельности должно быть не собственное наслаждение, а удовлетворение Кришны. Такой образ действий не только оградит нас от кармических последствий, но и поможет постепенно возвыситься до трансцендентного любовного служения Господу, которое является единственным путем, ведущим в царство Бога."
> БГ


Хорошо, что есть работающие люди, которые могут позаботиться о тех, кто 24 часа в сутки читает джапу.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> кто 24 часа в сутки читает джапу.


Таких сейчас, наверное, на всей этой планете 2-3 человека наберется.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

О воспевании Святого Имени
(из писем Индрадьюмны Свами ученикам)

Важнейший принцип сознания Кришны — всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда о Нем не забывать. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам такой замечательный образ жизни, что не помнить Кришну просто невозможно! Конечно, погрузить свой ум в мысли о Господе легче всего, если постоянно повторяешь Его святые имена. Господь Чайтанья говорит, что это самый простой и возвышенный способ осознать Господа. Повторение святого имени — основа процесса осознания Кришны, и мы должны изо всех сил стараться повторять мантру как можно лучше. Одним словом, если мы достигаем какого-то успеха в преданном служении, то это результат повторения Харе Кришна мантры. Но если мы повторяем святые имена невнимательно, то ни о каком успехе не может быть и речи. (16 ноября 1989 г.)

----------


## MarkK

Когда я вовлечен в процесс служения преданным, вот тогда мне действительно хочется, что бы это никогда не кончалось.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Хорошо, что есть работающие люди, которые могут позаботиться о тех, кто 24 часа в сутки читает джапу.


Пока речь о 2 часах Джапы ,в остальное время можно работать для Кришны ,жертвовать половину или  сколько то на миссию.

Но цель наша -повторять Святые имена постоянно,а не наоборот.

----------


## MarkK

> О воспевании Святого Имени
> (из писем Индрадьюмны Свами ученикам)
> 
> Важнейший принцип сознания Кришны — всегда помнить о Кришне и никогда о Нем не забывать. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам такой замечательный образ жизни, что не помнить Кришну просто невозможно! Конечно, погрузить свой ум в мысли о Господе легче всего, если постоянно повторяешь Его святые имена. Господь Чайтанья говорит, что это самый простой и возвышенный способ осознать Господа. Повторение святого имени — основа процесса осознания Кришны, и мы должны изо всех сил стараться повторять мантру как можно лучше. Одним словом, если мы достигаем какого-то успеха в преданном служении, то это результат повторения Харе Кришна мантры. Но если мы повторяем святые имена невнимательно, то ни о каком успехе не может быть и речи. (16 ноября 1989 г.)


Матаджи, я постоянно вижу, как реализованные преданные служат вайшнавам. Это песня, это танец, это сам ШРИ КРИШНА !!!

----------


## MarkK

> Пока речь о 2 часах Джапы ,в остальное время можно работать для Кришны ,жертвовать половину или сколько то на миссию.


А кто против этого возражает.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Наверное кто-то думает иначе.Многие перестают практиковать,каждый по своей причине .

----------


## MarkK

> Наверное кто-то думает иначе.Многие перестают практиковать,каждый по своей причине .


Не даром духовную практику называют "Хождением по лезвию бритвы"

----------


## ОльгаО

Извините, что немного не по теме и у меня нет такого многолетнего опыта преданного служения, как у уважаемых участников данного спора, но вот у меня есть два мнения в защиту обеих сторон:
1. Я согласна с Анируддхой прабху, что если уж быть до конца в сознании Кришны, то надо быть экстремистом, к сожалению никаких смягченных вариантов быть не может. Еще вот сравнение немного не по теме: если человек, допустим, очень много работает, то ведь помимо того, что у него долги по джаппе накапливаются, возникает и неизбежное нарушение , например, вайшнавской этики, т.е. мужчине приходится много общаться с чужими ему женщинами. Например, в этом вопросе я придерживаюсь тех же крайних экстремистских взглдов, как и мой земляк Девананда Пандит прабху, консультирующий тут в соседних ветках. Т.е. все начинается с самого невинного и простого, а в итоге мы докатимся до уровня многих членов ИСККОНа на Западе.
2. С другой стороны, человек действительно может не готов еще ко многим жертвам и по семейным причинам и по причине уровня своего собственного духовного развития. Перескочить насильно на не подвластный тебе еще уровень может в конечном итоге только погубить человека. Если кому-то обстоятельства сильно мешают читать джаппу, причем на кону стоит семья, то над этим надо сильно задуматься.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но что касается 16 кругов, то здесь, в отличие от 4 рег. принципов, я стою на более мягких позициях. 
> 
> На мой взгляд, если человек не может вычитывать 16 кругов, то он просто перенапряжётся и вообще утратит вкус к Маха-Мантре. 
> 
> Поэтому, может быть, есть смысл снизить количество кругов, например, до десяти, но при этом сосредоточиться на качестве.


А вот в этом вопросе у Шрилы Прабхупады прямо противоположная позиция. В одном из комментариев к Чайтанйа-Чаритамрите он ясно говорит, что "из всех наставлений духовного учителя основными являются наставления по обязательному ежедневному повторению 16 кругов". Именно оттуда берется сила следовать принципам, правильное философское понимание, внутренняя чистота и т.д. Не стоит противопоставлять количество кругов и качество воспевания. По меньшей мере для инициированных преданных так вопрос не стоит. Выйдя на минимальное количество (16 кругов) нам остается работать над качеством, не снижая количества. На самом деле определнное количество и должно, в конце концов, породить другое качество (закон перехода количества в качество).

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Представил себе ситуацию - никто не работает все джапу читают, как то не по себе стало.
> 
> О Кришне можно всегда думать и во время работы в том числе.


а где вы увидели предложение не работать. Было предложение читать джапу. Джапа занимает 2 часа или чуть больше, на работу остается больше чем достаточно времени.

----------


## MarkK

> а где вы увидели предложение не работать. Было предложение читать джапу. Джапа занимает 2 часа или чуть больше, на работу остается больше чем достаточно времени.


Вот здесь:




> Сначала хоть 2 часа надо усидеть,а там глядишь и 3,а потом ,в конце концов,24 часа и всё джапа.

----------


## MarkK

> ...деньги будут сами приходить (свой бизнес,....)


Хм.. Сами приходить и свой бизнес - это как?  :doom:

----------


## Алек

Прошу прощения, но тема так важна и так интересна, а обсуждение открытое, что я позволю себе сказать несколько слов. 
Выбор приоритетов - вопрос уровня веры. Есть преданные, которые пока еще не полностью предались Шри Кришне и верят в то, то именно их собственные усилия в виде тяжелой работы для поддержания семьи позволяют им выживать. И что именно их труд поддерживает остальные 3 ашрама "тунеядцев", а не Верховная Личность Бога заботится о своих преданных.  Это не умаляет величия таких преданных потому, что они ПРЕДАННЫЕ, а шастры говорят, что таких людей невероятно мало среди живых существ в материальном мире. Просто  духовный опыт этих преданных  еще не дает им оснований больше полагаться на Кришну во ВСЕХ вопросах (даже дьявольски сложных таких как поддержание семьи). Я с глубоким уважением отношусь ко всем преданным независимо от их уровня веры - ведь это вопрос небольшого промежутка времени. Другие  совершили "скачок в вере" по утверждению Бхакти Тиртхи Свами и решили: "Раз Криша говорит, что позаботится обо мне ВО ВСЕХ ВОПРОСАХ", то мне остается только поверить ему и следовать его наставлениям ( в форме наставлений духовного учителя). То есть я буду воспевать Святое Имя как мне указал гуру, а Святое Имя, раз Оно уж ниджа сарва шактис - содержит все энергии, пусть проявит энергию благополучия и позаботится обо мне". И такие преданные не разочаровываются. Я имею личный опыт. И знаю многих других. Кришна не обманывает. Он действительно заботится о тех, кто предается Ему ( в форме следования наставлениям гуру). Тот же кто не совсем уверен в этом, предпринимает отчаянные попытки справиться с материальной энергией Бога прилагая личные усилия. И Кришна позволяет ему делать это - ведь Он исполняет все желания, тем более своих преданных. И Он ждет когда такой преданный устанет, разочаруется и тогда обратится к Нему за помощью. Он ждет.... Если Сам Господь терпелив к таким преданным, то почему мы должны вести себя по-другому?
Сам-то я грихастха. До недавнего времени работал так же как и все - то есть как проклятый. И моя духовная практика не была серьезной. Но однажды я понял, что прилагая громадные  усилия в сфере достижения материального комфорта я нисколько не придвинулся к постоянно ускользающему миражу материального счастья и не испытываю никакого удовлетворения. В духовном плане я просто стоял на месте. Я подумал: "Чего я достигаю, живя так? Я просто трачу время!" Тогда я решил проверить  шастры и взялся за джапу. Как было сложно перестроить свой график жизни никому не надо рассказывать - ВСЕ преданные знают. Вдохновением стали слова Шрилы Прабхупады: "Ранний утренний подъем - это тест на серьезность в духовной жизни. Это тест". Мне потребовался год чтобы перестроить себя и приучить вставать рано утром, проводить мангала арати и читать свои 16 кругов. Моя жена раньше не могла встать раньше чем 10 утра, но и она стала вставать со мной утром и читать джапу. Через срывы, пробуя разные методы,  постоянно поддерживая себя наставлениями Шрилы Прабхупады я смог это сделать. Теперь проблема не встать в 4 утра, проблема спать после этого времени. Что же с моей материальной жизнью? Так как я сильно был привязан к пониманию "твердого финансового положения" Кришна милостиво оставил мне его, но при этом отобрал работу. И только после этого я понял, что это была добровольная каторга, хотя раньше она мне очень престижной, хорошо оплачиваемой и любимой. В итоге: я оставил работу, но имею хоть небольшой, но достаточный и твердый доход и кучу свободного времени для продолжения практики, кроме того Кришна позволил мне переехать в другой город с лучшими условиями и разворачивает передо мной сказочные перспективы в дальнейшем. Мы с супругой твердо знаем - это результат нашей веры и предания. Это практический опыт. Шастры работают, Кришна не обманывает. Все так и есть.
В завершение личный совет от Шрилы Прабхупады для "совершенно занятых" преданных-грихастх, из книги Шачинанданы Свами "Океан нектара Святого Имени"( не дословно, но за точность ручаюсь): "Когда я был грихастхой я читал 4 круга до завтрака, четыре после, четыре до обеда и четыре перед ужином. Так в день я прочитывал 16 кругов". 
Я хочу сразу оговориться - это не стандарт. Это ступень на пути к стандарту. Все кто серьезно относится к практике знают, что утреннее непрерывное повторение 16 кругов - это совершенно иной уровень - полная защита, ощущение удовлетворенности и стремительный духовный рост. Шачинандана Свами недавно сказал: "Без связи со Святым Именем у вас нет будущего". Представьте себе: НИКАКОГО БУДУЩЕГО - ни материального, ни духовного. Как же можно установить связи со Святым Именем, если делать это раз от разу да еще в этот момент и невнимательно? 
Вывод, подтвержденный моим практическим опытом: хотите стать счастливым (во всех сферах) - читайте внимательно джапу. Кажется я уже слышал это где-то? "Chant Hare Krishna and be happy!" Кто это сказал?

----------


## MarkK

> Прошу прощения, но тема так важна и так интересна, а обсуждение открытое, что я позволю себе сказать несколько слов. 
> Выбор приоритетов - вопрос уровня веры.
> 
> ........


Большое спасибо!

Из моего личного опыта. Я не буду перечислять свою нагрузку, что бы не утомлять вас,
но у меня практически всегда получается лечь вовремя и встать вовремя, и прекрсано
получается утром вычитать джапу полностью. Мы говорили о форс-мажоре, и форс-мажор
действительно случается почти у всех, но как было сказано раньше это не является
большой проблемой. Вот только карму никто не отменял. Бывают очень сложные судьбы.

----------


## Алек

> Вот только карму никто не отменял.


Как, разве Вы не слышали о таком понятии как Кришна-карма?  Разве Кришна не говорит, что Он ЛИЧНО заботится о своих преданных ( с оговоркой насколько тот предается Ему)? Разве у наших ачариев, подающих нам пример, не было "форс-мажора"? Когда Харидаса Тхакура приговорили к смертной казни через избиение на 22 базарах, разве нельзя назвать это "форс-мажором"? А ведь ему нужно было только на словах отказаться от веры.  Как бы он мог рассуждать : "Похоже сейчас форс-мажор. Стоп, Харидас, тут надо без фанатизма. Тело ведь не железное". Конечно, они великие преданные, мы так не сможем, но и испытания у нас, согласитесь, не такие. В качестве примера "сложной судьбы" можно привести Кхловечу Шридхара -  "бизнес" на банановых листьях. Чем не тяжелая судьба? Может знаете у кого есть потяжелее? Что же он делал и ЧТО получил в итоге?   
Я бы не хотел чтобы мои слова воспринимали как упрек в чей-то адрес. Я отлично понимаю, что многие преданные находятся в очень сложных условиях. Я, конечно, и находился и нахожусь в гораздо лучших и поэтому мне "просто говорить". Я просто поделился своим личными реализациями и  опытом в вопросе как перейти от одного уровня веры и практики к другому. Простите, если невольно задел кого-либо  :smilies:

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Короче говоря ,всё дело в форс мажоре.А если попытаться жить так чтоб снизить вероятность форс мажора?
Так возможно?
Найти работу  по спокойнее,режим дня наладить,и всё такое.

Не стоит ,конечно,имитировать Харидаса Тхакура,но  следовать по его стопам,стремится к совершенству.Постепенно  двигаться к  Кришне,каждый день потихонечку,без рывков.

----------


## madhusudana das

В 12-ой главе Бхагават-гиты "Преданное служение" Кришна объясняет Арджуне путь, по которому человек может прийти к Кришне и сначала он говорит:"Сосредоточь свой ум на Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, направь на Меня весь свой разум. Так ты будешь всегда жить во Мне, и в этом не может быть никаких сомнений."
  Дальше Он говорит,что если неможеш, то следуй правилам и предписаниям. Если это неможеш, то трудись для Меня и т.д. Ивконце концов хотябы просто занимайся любимым делом.
    К чему я это, а ктому что если нет сил или возможности, по тем или иным причинам погрузится в святое имя, а это не просто гыр, гыр, гыр и думаеш о своих наслаждениях. А реально понимаеш чем ты занимаешся. Тогда хотябы хоть как-то, хоть сколько-то прочесть свои круги и идти заниматся, тем чем реально можеш.
  Если вы учёный, изучать шастры, если какойто административный пост то соответствено или бизнес мен и так далее. Применв к себе эти описания уровней преданности, можно легко разрешитьь вопрос с джапой. Конечно если выподает реальная возможность прочесть всю джапу,а мы отлыниваем, у меня работа,дом,семья. Тоесть когда всё в достатке, а мы жадно стремимся ещё заработать, это невежество.
    Тоесть поповоду работы тоже, это отдельная тема.

----------


## madhusudana das

Есть преданные, которые склонны изучать шастры, да вообще к дейтельности более тонкого плана. И есть такие люди, даже среди преданных, которые критикуют их за то, что они ничего ниделают.
  Встаёт вопрос, а как насчё деятельности сознания? Это происходит у меня на глазах, инициированому дважды преданному 30 лет в сознании Кришны, которому уже под 60, ему говорят надо на суботники ходить прапху. Он лекции должен читать, э неее иди на суботник.
   Поэтому для кого-то суботник это реальная духовная практика, а для другого это пустое время  провождения.
    Поэтому чтение джапы, 24 часа всутки это ни всегда показатель безответственности.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да ладно вам, дело же в шастрах и 24-часовой джапе, а в результатах. Если преданный действительно изучает шастры, то он потом так говорит, что все бегут на субботник, и никому и в голову не придет упрекнуть его в безделии. И если джапу читает 24 часа в сутки как следует, то просто от его присутствия у других тоже рука к четкам тянется. Кто ж его упрекнет?

----------


## madhusudana das

> Да ладно вам, дело же в шастрах и 24-часовой джапе, а в результатах. Если преданный действительно изучает шастры, то он потом так говорит, что все бегут на субботник, и никому и в голову не придет упрекнуть его в безделии. И если джапу читает 24 часа в сутки как следует, то просто от его присутствия у других тоже рука к четкам тянется. Кто ж его упрекнет?


    Да действительно никому из преданных это в голову непридёт. Только вот среди преданных есть и такие преданные которым приходит, несмотря на все указания других старших преданных, которые являются авторитетами в исккон.
  Старший преданный сказал: он должен,читать лекции. А они считают себя умней махараджа: даладно мыто его знаем.
 Так и получается вайшнаваапаратха.
  Одно из оскорблений святого имени (это для темы).

----------


## MarkK

> Как, разве Вы не слышали о таком понятии как Кришна-карма?


Мне очень понятен ваш оптимизм, и я с удовольствием его с вами разделил бы,
если бы почти ежедневно не сталкивался с сложными человеческими судьбами
и банальной прарабдха - кармой.

"Каждый мнит себя стратегом видя бой со стороны."

----------


## Алек

> Мне очень понятен ваш оптимизм, и я с удовольствием его с вами разделил бы,


Жалко что Вы все же его не разделяете. Я бы назвал это еще и верой. И смотрим мы на все глазами именно веры. "Кто-то видит трудности, а кто-то - возможности для роста". Извините, что продолжаю настаивать на своей позиции, ведь  наша беседа становится похожа на пословицу "Сытый голодного не разумеет". Кстати, у того же Харидаса Тхакура такая прарабдха была... Да и Кхоловеча Шридхар, которого я упомянул.... У каждого преданного есть свой урок, который он не прошел. И этот экзамен ему нужно сдать сейчас. И существует только один способ его сдать. И никакого иного. Много ли проблем у преданных? ОЧень! Вправе ли я судить об их сложности и решении? Нет, не вправе. Я всего лишь верю в шастры, гуру, садху и рассказываю о собственном опыте. Бхактивинода Тхакур сказал однажды: "Есть только одна проблема среди людей". Хотите знать какая? Не прарабдха карма, не тяжелая работа, не болезни или прочие проблемы тела. Только одна - "Люди забыли Кришну". Все остальное по его утверждению решает сам Кришна. Нам остается либо верить этому великому святому и попытаться следовать по его стопам либо сказать, что я не верю его выдумкам и решать проблемы так, как мы сами думаем. Многие так и делают. Получается? 4.30 и я заболтался. Впереди нектарный океан Святого Имени. Я всем желаю обрести веру у вкус к повторению Святого Имени! Пусть Господь Чайтанья бросит на нас милостивый взгляд! Харе Кришна!

----------


## madhusudana das

> "Каждый мнит себя стратегом видя бой со стороны."


 Прежде чем вступать в бой надо проанализировать ситуацию, а это можно зделать вне её, что бы нетратить время зря.
  Время неумолимо, быстро уходит.

----------


## madhusudana das

Даже на поле Курукшетра Арджуна попросил Кришну вывезти его калесницу между двумя армиями, для чего? Что бы посмотреть с кем Ему предстоит сражатся, оценить ситуацию. Тоесть посмотреть со стороны и увидеть итог битвы, о котором дальше он говороил как о нежелательном потомстве и тд.

----------


## MarkK

Не выдуманный диалог двух преданных:


*1-й:* Ты знаешь, я так укрепился в своей духовной практике, и что бы теперь со мной не случилось....

*2-й:* Давай подождем когда случится и посмотрим, насколько ты укрепился в своей духовной практике.

----------


## madhusudana das

> Не выдуманный диалог двух преданных:
> 
> 
> *1-й:* Ты знаешь, я так укрепился в своей духовной практике, и что бы теперь со мной не случилось....
> 
> *2-й:* Давай подождем когда случится и посмотрим, насколько ты укрепился в своей духовной практике.


Этот диалог показывает, что у первого преданного уже чтото случилось, просто он этого невидит. А что бы увидеть, обязательно должно что-то произойти. Калиюга, что поделать.

----------


## Вистара дас

Какая нектарная тема. Спасибо всем участвующим преданным! Я пару дней уже размышляю над этой темой и только решился написать, как Алек уже все сказал за меня. У меня также есть подобный опыт. Тяжелая, изматывающая работа, забирающая все свободное время. Да, приходят какие-то деньги и карьерный рост, но для джапы время остается только за рулем машины. И с каждым днем все более отчетливо понимаешь, что это путь в никуда. В итоге, по милости гуру и преданных, получилось переступить через свой ум и в какой-то степени предаться Кришне. И сейчас все совсем по другому. Утром джапа и только после джапы какая-то работа или дела. И что, я погряз в бедности и нищете? Или, может быть, у меня дети голодные? Нет, деньги приходят. Причем в том количестве, в котором нужны. Еще один характерный момент, как только я стал серьезнее относиться к духовной практике - жена перестала меня "душить" по поводу денег. Я думаю, каждый преданный имеет или получит в будущем подобный опыт. Просто у кого-то раньше, у кого-то позже. Кришна действительно заботится о своих преданных.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Какая нектарная тема. Спасибо всем участвующим преданным! Я пару дней уже размышляю над этой темой и только решился написать, как Алек уже все сказал за меня. У меня также есть подобный опыт. Тяжелая, изматывающая работа, забирающая все свободное время. Да, приходят какие-то деньги и карьерный рост, но для джапы время остается только за рулем машины. И с каждым днем все более отчетливо понимаешь, что это путь в никуда. В итоге, по милости гуру и преданных, получилось переступить через свой ум и в какой-то степени предаться Кришне. И сейчас все совсем по другому. Утром джапа и только после джапы какая-то работа или дела. И что, я погряз в бедности и нищете? Или, может быть, у меня дети голодные? Нет, деньги приходят. Причем в том количестве, в котором нужны. Еще один характерный момент, как только я стал серьезнее относиться к духовной практике - жена перестала меня "душить" по поводу денег. Я думаю, каждый преданный имеет или получит в будущем подобный опыт. Просто у кого-то раньше, у кого-то позже. Кришна действительно заботится о своих преданных.



Спасибо, что поделились в нами. Это действительно вдохновляет. Вы подтверждаете опыт очень многих серьезных преданных, которые приходят к выводу, что если ставить в своей жизни на первое место духовную практику, естественным образом все остальное в жизни налаживается.

----------


## Алек

Хочу рассказать про одного преданного пример которого вдохновляет меня, может вдохновит еще кого-то. Жил один украинский паренек  из многодетной семьи. Отец и мать - алкоголики. Отец пропал, мать лишили родительских прав.  Было это не на Украине, во Владивостоке. И пареньку было 12 лет всего-то. И он старший в семье. Жить негде и не на что. Детей пришли забирать в детдом. Он сбежал. Куда идти? Похоже на угра-карму? Как вы думаете, какая судьба у подобных людей в 99,9 %? Но история тут другая. Может быть все произошло "как обычно", но прибился этот парнишка как-то во владивостокский храм ИССКОН. И каким-то образом его там оставили. В свои 12 лет он ни читать, ни тем более писать не умел потому, что в школу никогда не ходил (по понятным причинам). Преданные его учили арифметике, азбуке и т.д. Что с ним дальше произошло? Он стал служить Кришне и вайшнавам как сумасшедший. Просто поверил в Кришну. Чуть вырос. Повзрослел. Стал принимать участие в FFL, печь самосы и распространять. Дело пошло. Самосы народу нравились. Стал получать лакшми. Занял других преданных в служении и после купил небольшой цех. Потом женился на девушке не из преданных. Но практику не оставил. Купил дом. Продолжал работать. Стал заниматься недвижимостью. Переехал из Хабаровска, где он жил тогда, в Сочи. Стал строить там дома. Нашел всех своих братьев и сестер, дал им работу и жилье, забрал из дет.дома детей сестры которую посадили в тюрьму. Жена после 7 лет совместной жизни стала преданной. Сейчас он ворочает миллионами, строит дома, живет как крупный бизнесмен. И это человек, который толком-то грамоте не учился! Как это стало возможным? У него очень сильная вера в Кришну. И всегда была. Все это время. И когда он был нищим, и когда стал богат. Он жертвует крупные суммы денег, помогает ятре, преданным и при этом остается очень простым, добродушным и открытым человеком. Его зовут Ядурадж пр., ученик ЕС Гопал Кришны Госвами. Вопрос: как неграмотный, нищий паренек из Владивостока меньше чем за 20 лет добиться такого материального успеха: большой достаток, дружная хорошая семья (2 прелестных детей) дом и работа в Сочи? Материалисты скажут : повезло. Неразумные люди скажут: карма. Я не знаю как, но могу сказать определенно: этот преданный  несмотря на чрезвычайную занятость (представьте быть руководителем стройки на нескольких объектах) встает утром, служит Божествам, вычитывает свои круги, а в экадаши 25 и более того. И его вера в Кришну тверда как скала. И когда я его спрашиваю как удалось ему этого добиться, он неизменно отвечает: "Только по милости моего гуру и Кришны." Я знаю нескольких преданных-бизнесменов, которые тужатся, сводя концы с концами в своем бизнесе. Им не до джапы и книг - бизнес нужно "тащить". А у Ядураджа все легко само собой получается. Глядя на него я не перестаю восхищаться его верой и милостью и могуществом Верховной Личности Бога Шри Кришны.  Вся слава вайшнавам и Шри Кришне! 
Что же остается делать нам, как не верить в то, что Бог действительно помогает нам, достаточно просто сделать несколько шагов в Его сторону. ".. Сомневающиеся не будут счастливы ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей".

----------


## Александра

Джай!!!!!!!!!Как сладко!!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))Как я хочу так же предаться Кришне!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Джай!!!!!!!!!Как сладко!!!!!!!!!!!!!))))))))))))Как я хочу так же предаться Кришне!!!!!!!!


Начните с ежедневного повторения 16 кругов, без долгов.

----------


## Алек

> Не выдуманный диалог двух преданных:
> 
> 
> *1-й:* Ты знаешь, я так укрепился в своей духовной практике, и что бы теперь со мной не случилось....
> 
> *2-й:* Давай подождем когда случится и посмотрим, насколько ты укрепился в своей духовной практике.


Кришна : "Тот, кто встал на этот путь, ничего не теряет, и ни одно его усилие не пропадает даром. Даже незначительное продвижение по этому пути оградит человека от величайшей опасности." (БГ 2.40), 
" Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути. (БГ 9.30), 
".. О сын Кунти, смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет" (БГ 9.31), 
"Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от ВСЕХ последствий твоих грехов. НЕ БОЙСЯ НИЧЕГО" (даже не знаю стоит ли писать номер, но все же БГ 18.66) 

1 и 2 -й преданные: Джая Шри Кришна каруна-синдху дина бандху !!!  :smilies: ))

----------


## madhusudana das

> Кришна : "Тот, кто встал на этот путь, ничего не теряет, и ни одно его усилие не пропадает даром. Даже незначительное продвижение по этому пути оградит человека от величайшей опасности." (БГ 2.40), 
> " Даже если человек, занимающийся преданным служением, совершит самый отвратительный поступок, его все равно следует считать святым, ибо он исполнен решимости идти по верному пути. (БГ 9.30), 
> ".. О сын Кунти, смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет" (БГ 9.31), 
> "Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от ВСЕХ последствий твоих грехов. НЕ БОЙСЯ НИЧЕГО" (даже не знаю стоит ли писать номер, но все же БГ 18.66) 
> 
> 1 и 2 -й преданные: Джая Шри Кришна каруна-синдху дина бандху !!! ))


 Естественно ничего не теряет, так как ничего не приобрёл в сознании Кришны, а потеря о которой материалист печётся, с духовной точки зрения ничего нистоит. Поэтому терять нечего.
 А если приобрёл какието духовные ценности, надо держатся за них всем чем можно и тогда ни какое падение не страшно, потаму что духовные ценности остаются с нами навсегда.

----------


## Abhimanyu das

Еще хотелось бы сказать, что к долгам по джапе приводят, как правило, оскорбительные действия и умонастроения. Особенно не внимательное, не сконцентрированное повторение святых  имен. Шрила Прабхупада говорил в 4 песне Шримад Бхагаватам, что преданному всегда следует мониторить свой энтузиазм в совершении служения ( и особенно воспеванию святых имен - джапе и киртау), так как нарастающий энтузиазм совершать служение - верный признак прогресса в преданном служении. наоборот, если вдруг энтузиазм начал пропадать, то это верный признак, что мы "свернули с дороги". Беда в том, что мы, преданные, не отслеживаем это и под воздействием ложного эго и слабой веры в процесс бхакти начинаем не правильно выстраивать приоритеты(на первое место ставим интересы тела и все, что с ним связано) Пытаемся решить свои проблемы привычным маериальным способом. Путь бхакти, как дорога через болото. Не дай Бог, оступился не осознанно и тут же трясина материального бытия начинет засасывать тебя, да так, что ты и сам не замечаешь этого. И чем больше и сильнее наше ложное эго, тем  труднее и труднее заметить, что ты завяз. А чем больше ты завяз, тем трудне выбраться и особенно без посторонней помощи. Очень важно в такой ситуации восстановить истинные приоритеты и чем быстрее, тем это будет легче.  А именно - искренне послужить преданным, которые полны энтузиазма, чтобы зарядиться их энтузиазмом, получить их благословения. А еще лучше, совершить добровльную аскезу и послужить тем, кого Вы считаете не достойными, кому еще труднее сейчас, чем Вам, с тем , чтобы "отправить свое ложное эго в нокаут" и сразу определить свое точное местонахождение - в болоте, уже завязшим по уши  :smilies:

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

Это лично мое мнение, но дисциплина конечно вещь прекрасная, но ставить такие жесткие требования как "хоть умри, но 16 кругов прочитай" не совсем корректно. Человек может просто плохо чувствовать себя в этот день(помню болела с температурой под 40, несколько дней почти в отключке провела-какая уж тут джапа, тем более осознанная), да мало ли что..Джапа не должна превращаться в какую то "обязаловку", она должна выполняться в спокойной и радостной обстановке. Иначе это все просто формализм.

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

> А, теперь понятно. Это из той оперы: "Можно ли курить во время молитвы?" - "Нет, конечно". - "А можно ли молиться во время курения?" - "Конечно, можно"


А кстати знаете в чем смысл этой дзен-буддийской притчи?
Почему в одном случае учитель запретил, а в другом разрешил?
Да потому что в первом случае ученик поставил на первое место курение(т. е потакание своей нехорошей привычке, мирское) выше молитвы, мыслей о Боге. А для второго самым главным была молитва, духовное. Поэтому человеку чьи мысли обращены к Богу постоянно(ну или практически постоянно) не станет помехой даже некоторые отступления от традиционно "чистого" образа жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> А кстати знаете в чем смысл этой дзен-буддийской притчи?
> Почему в одном случае учитель запретил, а в другом разрешил?
> Да потому что в первом случае ученик поставил на первое место курение(т. е потакание своей нехорошей привычке, мирское) выше молитвы, мыслей о Боге. А для второго самым главным была молитва, духовное. Поэтому человеку чьи мысли обращены к Богу постоянно(ну или практически постоянно) не станет помехой даже некоторые отступления от традиционно "чистого" образа жизни.


Пока человек духовно слаб, он время от времени может отступать от строгого следования духовной практике, однако это не стоит считать чем-то хорошим или нормальным.  По мере духовного роста, человек начинает все строже и строже относиться к своей духовной практике. Просто он обретает высший вкус, который позволяет ему с легкостью отказываться от низших вкусов. 

Но по крайней мере нужно четко понимать, что падения или долги по джапе - признак слабости и болезни, и нужно исправлять эти проблемы, вместо того, чтобы успокаивать себя рассуждениями, что это нормально, и что не обязательно быть таким строгим. 

Если вы хотите обрести сознание Кришны - будьте готовы заплатить за это, цена очень мала, по сравнению с тем, что вы получаете.  Главное, не тешить себя иллюзией, что можно сильно не напрягаться в духовной жизни, не обязательно строго относиться к джапе, и при этом надеяться на серьезный духовный рост.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

"Духовная жизнь трудна, а материальная невозможна" (приписывается Шриле Прабхупаде)
Конечно, напрягаться приходится, а хочется, чтобы все было легко.
Женщине с маленькими детьми трудно приходится, духовная жизнь страдает.
Если не получается вычитывать нужное количество кругов, улучшайте качество. 
Пусть 4 круга, но с полным, максимальным для вас вниманием.
Тогда и количество будет постепенно расти.
И молите Кришну, чтобы Он дал вам больше возможностей для духовной жизни и решил материальные проблемы, 
которые отвлекают от практики бхакти-йоги.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

У нас один начинающий преданный недавно стал повторять 16 кругов маха-мантры каждый день. Несколько дней назад его родители попросили вечером помочь в прополке огорода. Ночи у нас светлые. Этот преданный трудился на огороде до полуночи. И потом еще до часу ночи дочитывал джапу. Вот это решимость!

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Одно дело начинающий в энтузиазме ,ещё действует пинок ,вернее Кришнин аванс.
Другое дело заканчивающий,тут уж если сам себя не пнёшь,то так и потонешь в Гунах мира сего.
Что значит пинок для заканчивающего?Это строгое  следование наставлениям Гуру.Хочешь ты,корёжит всякое,не в настроении,а ты берёшь и читаешь джапу.Некоторое битиё ума тапком и палкой,как наставляет Бхакти Сидханта Сарасвати Тхакур Махарадж.

На некотором этапе надо перестать мусолить сентименты и просто  двинуть себе самому и  всё будет хорошо.И вообще ,если кто-то хочет стать взрослым в СК,то надо научиться строить свою жизнь ,а не пропалывать всё огороды эти дурацкие до полуночи,гуна страсти-не есть хорошо.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Служение старшим - это гуна благости.

----------


## Ванамали пандит дас

> Что значит пинок для заканчивающего?


Это также значит, что надо пересмотреть некоторые свои философские моменты (кто я, на каком уровне, как оно всё работает и т.д.).



> Служение старшим - это гуна благости.


Только если это служение в знании.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

> Служение старшим - это гуна благости.


Ну тут я не согласна.Если меня заигрывают регулярно на дурную деятельность и я как идиотка буду пренебрегать своими первейшими обязанностями(джапа),то не благость это,а дурость и подпадание под влияние тех кто лишён знания,хоть им будь по 100 лет.Человек  и свои есть нюансы.
Вообще ,беседа помогает налаживать жизнь и садхану.Со всеми можно договориться.Даже с родичами(только надо  умеючи это делать)
Родне тоже надо объяснять  что   преданный-не машина ,а  ч

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Согласен.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Б.Б Говинда Свами в своём видео-семинаре по джапа медитацие зачитал список, который использует Мадхава прабху как предварительную установку перед джапой или киртаном:



 "Когда я буду петь киртан или повторять джапу:

я с радостью приглашу святое имя войти в моё сердце



я буду с блаженством и полным вниманием произносить имена Радхи и Кришны



я буду испытывать удовлетворение от того что занимаюсь самым важным делом в моей жизни



я буду произносить святые имена Радхи и Кришны с чувством любви



я буду испытывать глубокое удовлетворение от того что делаю это сосредоточенно и внимательно



я буду испытывать благодарность когда святое имя явится в моём сердце и будет танцевать на моём языке



я счастливо повторяю  переполняемый желанием глубоко погрузиться в мои отношения с Радхкой и Кришной



я чувствую благодарность когда звуки имени Кришны входят в священное простанство моего сердца и остаются там



я буду вставать рано утром с энтузиазмом радуясь новой возможности повторять святые имена Господа



я буду испытывать прилив энергии благодаря Божественной силе святых имён Радхи и Кришны



я  чувствую полное умиротворение повторяя и слушая одну мантру в каждый момент времени (Махарадж поясняет - "не думайте о мантре которую только что произнесли, не думайте о следущей мантре, постарайтесь сосредоточиться именно на той мантре которую сейчас повторяете. Буриджан прабху говорит что если мы слышим первую часть мантры, велика вероятность того, что мы услышим и оставшуюся")



когда я повторяю мантру Харе Кришна я чувстую как она питает и поддерживает меня



я чувствую полное умиротворение, когда сожусь повторять святые имена в моём сокровенном пространстве"

----------

